# Kitombolom magam :)



## Aurora (2004 Május 11)

cool


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 7)

Itt most lehet hisztizni, duzzogni és toporzékolni is?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 7)

Hat bantottunk mi teged? Ez borzaszto


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 7)

Én csak kérdeztem, hátha szükségem lesz rá.


----------



## andika (2006 Július 7)

csocsike írta:


> Hat bantottunk mi teged? Ez borzaszto


 
Biztos a meleg teszi,de mostanában mindenkinek olyan csipkés a lelke. 
seráfütty!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 7)

Aha, Cizellalt.***


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 7)

Hű de finoman fejeztétek ki magatokat! Mondhatnám mívesen. Hiába, az entellektüel! Az még a kánikulában is működik.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 7)

Igen, mert ebben a rovatban ezentúl illedelmesen lehet toporzékolni.


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 7)

Csillag írta:


> Igen, mert ebben a rovatban ezentúl illedelmesen lehet toporzékolni.


 
Egyet jobbra, kettőt balra?


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 7)

óvónéni írta:


> Egyet jobbra, kettőt balra?


 
Nem jó!
Már is kevered) Kettőt jobbra egyet balra.


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 7)

Csillag írta:


> Nem jó!
> Már is kevered) Kettőt jobbra egyet balra.


 
Ez biztosan a mérsékelt moderációtól van. Tudod, ha figyelik az ember botlásait, akkor tutira megbotlik. Még szerencse, hogy mérsékelt! Ki tudja merre steppeltem volna el, ha egészen moderált topic lenne!


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 7)

Csak azt nem értem, hogy *miss40* vagy eltévesztette a házszámot, vagy erre az inkább andalító zenére Ő máris tombolni tud ? 
A kettőt jobbra, egyet balra se jó! Nem oldalvást. Szemtől szembe!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 7)

Hát ezért szóltam, hogy csak óvatosan a lépésekkel.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 7)

allegro írta:


> Csak azt nem értem, hogy *miss40* vagy eltévesztette a házszámot, vagy erre az inkább andalító zenére Ő máris tombolni tud ?
> A kettőt jobbra, egyet balra se jó! Nem oldalvást. Szemtől szembe!


 
A szemtől szembe azért nem jó, mert abból már konfrontáció lehet.


----------



## Judith (2006 Július 7)

Én meg abban a tévhitben éltem idáig, hogy ennek a társalgónak van saját tomboló rovata is. Tehát toprongani, hisztizni oda kéne mennei, nem? Különben is, mifelénk még a hisztinek is rendben kell lezajlania, különben nem fogadjuk el. És azt úgy kell csinálni, hogy a fenekünket a földhöz köll verni legalább ötször. Különben nem érvényes.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 7)

Judith, és a falramászáshoz mit szólsz?


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 7)

Csillag írta:


> A szemtől szembe azért nem jó, mert abból már konfrontáció lehet.


Látod Csillag, idáig jutottunk az afrikai ritmusoktól!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 7)

Ezért próbálkozunk most a falramászással. Az is érvényes, ha az ember kellőképpen feldühíti magát.


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 7)

Judith írta:


> ... És azt úgy kell csinálni, hogy a fenekünket a földhöz köll verni legalább ötször. Különben nem érvényes.


És sikítani azt lehet mellé?


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 7)

És hol van itt az esélyegyenlőség? Akinek gömbölyűbb az alfele, annak meg se kottyan az öt!
Ez így nem eu-komform!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 7)

Szerintem az meg külön kötelező.


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 7)

Hát akkor én most sikítok és mérsékelten toprongok! Mostantól javaslatokat várok az esélyegyenlőseggesdi miniszteri posztra és meg kell alkotni a házszabályokat. Javaslom, hogy a csípőbőséget vegyük figyelembe az alfelek földhözverésének számát illetőleg. Javaslom, hogy az iskolai kórusbeli hangnemnek megfelelően szabályozzuk a sikíthatóságot, mert egy basszustól nem várható el olyan sikításteljesítmény, mint egy szoprántól. Más javaslat?


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 7)

A javaslatot elfogadom némi kiegészítéssel. A gyakorlatokat metronóm használata mellett legyen kötelező elvégezni. Az ütem gyorsasága függjön a levezetendő düh mértékétől és ezt néha pihentetőül váltsa fel a fejen szökdelés.


----------



## Judith (2006 Július 7)

allegro írta:


> És sikítani azt lehet mellé?



Persze, hogy lehet. Sőt, szükségszerű, mert képzeld el az egészet anélkül. Semmi poénja nem lenne. A falramászás sem egy rossz ötlet, de azt nem taniottam annak idején a gyerekeknek, valahogy az kifelejtödött a tanrendből. Majd utánanézek, hogy lehet-e útólag beiktatni, és pótvizsgára javasolni.


----------



## Judith (2006 Július 7)

allegro írta:


> És sikítani azt lehet mellé?



Persze, hogy lehet. Sőt, szükségszerű, mert képzeld el az egészet anélkül. Semmi poénja nem lenne. A falramászás sem egy rossz ötlet, de azt nem taniottam annak idején a gyerekeknek, valahogy az kifelejtödött a tanrendből. Majd utánanézek, hogy lehet-e útólag beiktatni, és pótvizsgára javasolni.


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 7)

Csillag írta:


> A gyakorlatokat metronóm használata mellett legyen kötelező elvégezni. Az ütem gyorsasága függjön a levezetendő düh mértékétől


Vagyis allegro, de leginkább allegrettó ! Persze nem figyelmen kívül hagyva a szinkópát! i íííí i


----------



## alya (2006 Július 7)

Befogadtok engem is? A falramászást sürgőssen tessék beiktatni a programba én azt duplán meg2szerezném, mivel az én db-em csak alig 66cm a se'... juhuhú gyakorlat alól azonnali felmentést kérek. Sikítan tudok, birok és akarok és az 1et2tőt jobrabalra is megy, igaz néha össszezavarodnak a lábaim s nem tudja mejik mejik, de ez nem baj. Ja meg néha összezagyválom a j a ly-val, de ezért itt remélem nem kell hogy kicibáljam a füleimet?


----------



## Judith (2006 Július 8)

Csak gyere nyugodtan. Majd megalakitjuk a sikitó nők egyesületét és falramászási versneyt is tartunk, miután befejeztük a tánc gyakorlatokat, nomeg a ritmusos fenékveregetést a földhöz. Azt mondják egyesek, hogy direkt jót tesz a házasságuknak. Sok férjet megkimélt és ovott a meggyilkolástól. Remek idegcsillapitó.


----------



## alya (2006 Július 8)

Mindent elfogadok, csak ki is az aki felment engem a s'greverőcskétől? Vagy kössek rá párnát? Rögvest sikítok!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 8)

alya írta:


> Mindent elfogadok, csak ki is az aki felment engem a s'greverőcskétől? Vagy kössek rá párnát? Rögvest sikítok!


 
Itt nincs felmentés, itt összetartás van. Jó, a sikítozás megengedett és kötelező is, de kimaradni valamiből azt nem lehet. Utána meg majd azért duzzogsz, mert nem tomboltad ki magad. Ejnye bejnye és szedte vette meg minden ilyen kacifántos mondóka.


----------



## miss40 (2006 Július 9)

*


----------



## andika (2006 Július 9)

Tök jó volt látni,le is szedtem.Köszi.


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 9)

alya írta:


> Mindent elfogadok, csak ki is az aki felment engem a s'greverőcskétől? Vagy kössek rá párnát? Rögvest sikítok!


*Az elmegyógyintézeti párnákat kéretik nem rongálni !*


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 9)

Ugy is van Efike csak hassal oda. Micsoda dolog ez.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Július 9)

pedig en csak parnaval vagyok hajlando seggreveresdit csinalni, sikitani azt azert tudok nelkule,jo hamisan.


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 10)

csocsike írta:


> Ugy is van Efike csak hassal oda. Micsoda dolog ez.


 
Biztos vagy benne, hogy a "hassal oda" módszert bevállalod? Bár... Bizonyos derékbőség felett veszélytelennek tűnik!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 10)

csocsike írta:


> Ugy is van Efike csak hassal oda. Micsoda dolog ez.


 
Még el sem kezdtük a mókát és te máris beleszólsz?  
Most akkor legyünk illedelmesek vagy ne legyünk? Ezernyi gond...


----------



## alya (2006 Július 10)

Csillag írta:


> Itt nincs felmentés, itt összetartás van. Jó, a sikítozás megengedett és kötelező is, de kimaradni valamiből azt nem lehet. Utána meg majd azért duzzogsz, mert nem tomboltad ki magad. Ejnye bejnye és szedte vette meg minden ilyen kacifántos mondóka.


 
OK, gatyaszár, párna felkötve! Viszont sikítok akkor is ha nemmegengedett. A patttogatotttengeri ütemére INDULUNK - ELKÉSZÜLNI, VIGYÁZZ, RAJT! :34: :111: :777: :222: :4:


----------



## alya (2006 Július 10)

Efike írta:


> *Az elmegyógyintézeti párnákat kéretik nem rongálni !*


 
*Rám találtál, te kis unatkozó? Ez itt ZÁRTOSZTÁLY - NŐEGYLET és csak magas Cben lehet sikoltozni. Mivel nem elégítetted ki mind a 2kettő feltételt, te csak a fejen való pattogásos gyakorlatot alkalmazhatod itt, őn-önmagadon. Remélem a gyakorlatot sikeresen elvégzed és akkor beveszünk a csapatba.*


----------



## alya (2006 Július 10)

csocsike írta:


> Ugy is van Efike csak hassal oda. Micsoda dolog ez.


 
*Az Efinek nem hassal, hanem a fejivel kell ránk hatnia, memonta azt tud?!*


----------



## alya (2006 Július 10)

Melitta írta:


> pedig en csak parnaval vagyok hajlando seggreveresdit csinalni, sikitani azt azert tudok nelkule,jo hamisan.


 
*Jó, szupi Melitta, így má 2ően vagyunk, s a tömegben az erő. (Sajna csokim nincs - megzabáltam. Kérsz 1kis páleszt helyette?)*


----------



## miss40 (2006 Július 11)

*No megállj csak !!!*

*


----------



## miss40 (2006 Július 12)

♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦ ♦


----------



## miss40 (2006 Július 17)

*Cz.Gy. Sine nomine*

*Nincs méltó válasz.
Vigasztaló sincs.
S kellő szomorúság,
a nem-létből való.
Állatok érzelmeivel menekülnék a tipró
világosságból, mely
angyaloké lehet csak.
Nekünk szegényeknek 
a szívdobbanásunk is
kegyetlenség;
ölelésnek véljük
a semmiben kaszáló
karokat.
Föl kéne támadnunk
elevenen.
*​


----------



## ferenc (2006 Július 17)

:66:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 17)

Ferenc!
Első kéznyújtogatásod alkalmából köszöntelek, de van egy kérdésem. Kire haragszol máris ennyire? 
Nem félsz, hogy egy idő után elfárad a kezed, vagy netalán görcsöt kap?


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 17)

miss40 írta:


> *ölelésnek véljük*
> *a semmiben kaszáló*
> *karokat.*
> 
> ​


Az biztos, hogy nem vesszük ölelésnek ferenc karját!


----------



## andika (2006 Július 17)

JAJ,LÁNYOK!
Biztos nem ugy gondolta.Ugye Ferenc?Vagy mégis...?


----------



## andika (2006 Július 17)

Mindenestre bemutatkozásnak nem a legjobb...kezdet.


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 17)

Szólni kell neki, hogy itt toprongunk (egyet jobbra-egyet balra), falramászunk és sikítva seggreverődünk. Az ökölharc nem ér!


----------



## andika (2006 Július 17)

Főleg nőkkel szemben.

Na figyeljetek lányok !

Ti lefogjátok,én meg csikizem!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 17)

óvónéni írta:


> Szólni kell neki, hogy itt toprongunk (egyet jobbra-egyet balra), falramászunk és sikítva seggreverődünk. Az ökölharc nem ér!


 
Különben sincs még toporgós tagságija. 
Elöször le kell vizsgáznia hisztizésből, duzzogásból és akkor talán jöhet, de kézzel verekedni! Nahát ilyet!:555:


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 17)

andika írta:


> Főleg nőkkel szemben.
> 
> Na figyeljetek lányok !
> 
> Ti lefogjátok,én meg csikizem!


 
A csikizés jó móka  
Nekünk biztosan tetszeni fog.


----------



## andika (2006 Július 17)

Miért,nem az a cél?


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 17)

andika írta:


> Miért,nem az a cél?


 
Nekünk igen, de neki nem biztos


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 17)

Csillag írta:


> Nekünk igen, de neki nem biztos


 
Csak egyszer kerüljön a kezünk közé, és garantáltan neki is az lesz a cél!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 17)

óvónéni írta:


> Az biztos, hogy nem vesszük ölelésnek ferenc karját!


 

Nem is biztos, hogy Ferenc van a kar masik vegen:shock:


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 17)

csocsike írta:


> Nem is biztos, hogy Ferenc van a kar masik vegen:shock:


 
Fogadjunk, hogy tudsz valamit! Csak nem? Csak nem... te?!


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 17)

Nem en, talan az anyosa.


----------



## andika (2006 Július 17)

Anyósaaaaaaaaa?
Az csak szagassa a nokedlit!


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 17)

Lehet, hogy az anyós van az innenső végén, és ez neki szól! Mer' akkor félreértettük!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 17)

Szerintem Ferenc sem fog többé itt markolászni, mert úgy ráíjesztettünk.


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 17)

Csillag írta:


> Szerintem Ferenc sem fog többé itt markolászni, mert úgy ráíjesztettünk.


 
Már miért ijedne meg! Nem mi mutogattuk neki az öklünket!


----------



## Csillag (2006 Július 17)

De amit utána kapott az sem volt dícséret


----------



## andika (2006 Július 17)

Ha veszi a lapot,veszi a lapot(Canadahun)!


----------



## óvónéni (2006 Július 17)

Szerintem fogja venni! Az ökle legalábbis nem nézett ki ennyire hülyének. Mi meg csak azért ugrattuk, mert az ököl mögötti figura igencsak el volt kékülve, és azt hittük, fázik. Hát nem?


----------



## csocsike (2006 Július 17)

Rafazik:777:


----------



## andika (2006 Július 17)

Ém megnéztem erencet, szimpi arca van.
Már ha Tényleg Ő Ferenc.


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 17)

andika írta:


> Ém megnéztem erencet, szimpi arca van.
> Már ha Tényleg Ő Ferenc.


Az arc az rendben volna, csak az a piros-lamés budoáros környezet.... nekem valami nem kerek


----------



## andika (2006 Július 17)

Nekem már sok minden nem kerek. :butt: :cici:


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 17)

andika írta:


> Nekem már sok minden nem kerek. :butt: :cici:


mire gondolsz egeszen pontosan Andika?


----------



## allegro (2006 Július 17)

Amigo írta:


> mire gondolsz egeszen pontosan Andika?


Andika! Nehogy hagyd magad provokálni! Mert Amigo most cicikről, meg popsikról ábrándozik.. Pedig itten csak a kör négyszögesítése forog fenn!


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 17)

allegro írta:


> Andika! Nehogy hagyd magad provokálni! Mert Amigo most cicikről, meg popsikról ábrándozik.. Pedig itten csak a kör négyszögesítése forog fenn!


Hat igen,az a baj,hogy csak abrandozok.de nem a kor negyszogesiteserol.


----------



## andika (2006 Július 18)

andika írta:


> Nekem már sok minden nem kerek. :butt: :cici:


----------



## miss40 (2006 Július 20)

*


----------



## andika (2006 Július 20)

Mi a baj?


----------



## Amigo (2006 Július 21)

Miert?Van valami baj?


----------



## miss40 (2006 Július 21)

*


----------



## Rubin (2006 Szeptember 9)

* ♥ ♥ ♥*


----------



## Judit (2006 Szeptember 9)

Spilek ebből gáz lesz...


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 9)

Judit írta:


> Spilek ebből gáz lesz...


Szia Judit!

Éppen most akartam írni a spileknek, hogy fusson még két kört, ha ennyire sűrgős, de már el is tünt. Úgy látom célbaért.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Szeptember 9)

Mar volt


----------



## Judit (2006 Szeptember 9)

Csillag írta:


> Szia Judit!
> 
> Éppen most akartam írni a spileknek, hogy fusson még két kört, ha ennyire sűrgős, de már el is tünt. Úgy látom célbaért.



Szia Csillag!
Igen látom, a Béka lecsapott...
Kipihented magad?


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 9)

Judit írta:


> Szia Csillag!
> Igen látom, a Béka lecsapott...
> Kipihented magad?


Nem sikerült még kipihennem magam, mert úgy látszik, hogy a rohanást már abba sem tudom hagyni. Ma sok dolgom volt, de még mindig lenne, de most úgy döntöttem, hogy megvár az engem...


----------



## Judit (2006 Szeptember 9)

Csillag írta:


> Nem sikerült még kipihennem magam, mert úgy látszik, hogy a rohanást már abba sem tudom hagyni. Ma sok dolgom volt, de még mindig lenne, de most úgy döntöttem, hogy megvár az engem...


helyes...jövő héttől úgyis pörögni fogsz ezerrel. 8)


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 9)

Judit írta:


> helyes...jövő héttől úgyis pörögni fogsz ezerrel. 8)


Az agyam már most is pörög, mert már előre gondolkodom, hogy lesz mint lesz..


----------



## Judit (2006 Szeptember 9)

Csillag írta:


> Az agyam már most is pörög, mert már előre gondolkodom, hogy lesz mint lesz..


Az már biztos, hogy minden rendben lesz. Oszkárral nem találkoztál? 
Voltam angolórán és majdnem felvetettem a tanárnak, hogy mi lenne ha témát váltanánk...


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 9)

Judit írta:


> Az már biztos, hogy minden rendben lesz. Oszkárral nem találkoztál?
> Voltam angolórán és majdnem felvetettem a tanárnak, hogy mi lenne ha témát váltanánk...


Nem sűrűn találkozom vele, mert ő tőlünk messzire lakik. Néha szoktam látni a városban, de mindig biciklin ül és hajt, mint az őrült.


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 10)

Judit írta:


> ...Oszkárral nem találkoztál?
> Voltam angolórán és majdnem felvetettem a tanárnak, hogy mi lenne ha témát váltanánk...


Szerintem nem tiltakozott volna...

De, hogy jön ide az Oszkár ? Ki az az Oszkár, aki mindig biciklin ül és hajt mint az őrült ? Lehet, hogy a Tour de France-on indult, csak eltévedt.

És akkor még mindig itt a Spilek. Az meg pláne ki az ?


----------



## Judit (2006 Szeptember 10)

Pixi írta:


> Szerintem nem tiltakozott volna...
> 
> De, hogy jön ide az Oszkár ? Ki az az Oszkár, aki mindig biciklin ül és hajt mint az őrült ? Lehet, hogy a Tour de France-on indult, csak eltévedt.
> 
> És akkor még mindig itt a Spilek. Az meg pláne ki az ?


Pixikém, az angoltanárom nő. 
Az Oszkárt meg majd a Csillag elmeséli.


----------



## Csillag (2006 Szeptember 11)

Pixi írta:


> Szerintem nem tiltakozott volna...
> 
> De, hogy jön ide az Oszkár ? Ki az az Oszkár, aki mindig biciklin ül és hajt mint az őrült ? Lehet, hogy a Tour de France-on indult, csak eltévedt.
> 
> És akkor még mindig itt a Spilek. Az meg pláne ki az ?


Pixi, te mindig túl sokat kétdezel. Minek ennyi mindent tudni? Még összezavarodsz a végén


----------



## Pixi (2006 Szeptember 12)

Csillag írta:


> Pixi, te mindig túl sokat kétdezel. Minek ennyi mindent tudni? Még összezavarodsz a végén


Na jó, de akkor legalább annyit, hogy ki az a Spilek ?
Te meg add ki magadból a titkokat, mert még szétfeszítenek !


----------



## Amigo (2006 Szeptember 12)

Pixi írta:


> Na jó, de akkor legalább annyit, hogy ki az a Spilek ?
> Te meg add ki magadból a titkokat, mert még szétfeszítenek !


Tenyleg,ki az a Spilek???


----------



## miss40 (2006 Szeptember 13)

<embed src="http://www.herner.hu/daniel/download/menomano/La%20Linea%20110.asf"width=300 height=250 autostart=true or false>


----------



## andika (2006 Szeptember 13)

Eza világ legnagyobb ötlete volt,hogy betetted.Gyerek korom óta nem láttam a menőmanót!

köszike!
Óriási,még mindig tudok rajta röhögni!


----------



## miss40 (2006 Szeptember 13)




----------



## Juliana (2006 Szeptember 13)

andika írta:


> Eza világ legnagyobb ötlete volt,hogy betetted.Gyerek korom óta nem láttam a menőmanót!
> 
> köszike!
> Óriási,még mindig tudok rajta röhögni!



én sajnos már nem voltam gyerek, de röhögni még én is tudok rajta, rém aranyos


----------



## maxwell.hun (2007 November 20)

Miért van az hogy itt a fórumban megnyomom azt hogy a legutolsó hozzászóláshoz ugorjon akkor van úgy hogy nem oda ugrik..


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 November 20)

Letöltötted, amiért jöttél?


----------



## nm5 (2008 Február 22)

huh, kicsit szuros megjegyzes volt. De ertheto, es elfogadhato.
Egyebkent - ha jol navigaltam magam, nem latok tul sok "hasznalati utasitast" ehhez a temahoz. Akarmiben lehet "tombolni", mondvan a cim: Ki Tombolom magam?? 
A korabbiakhoz annyit, es nem tombolni szeretnem a megjegyzesem, hogy nekem szinte sosem megy oda, amire kattintok az oldalszamok eseteben. De tudok vele elni.


----------



## Manyóka (2008 Március 25)

maxwell.hun írta:


> Miért van az hogy itt a fórumban megnyomom azt hogy a legutolsó hozzászóláshoz ugorjon akkor van úgy hogy nem oda ugrik..


 
Erre a kérdésre keresem én is a választ, nem is tudom elolvasni amit akarok. Feladom.


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Március 28)

Addig - addig kerestem 1 dühöngős topikot, hogy elszállt a mérgem :-D :mrgreen:
Direkt rejtettétek el? Ez valami pszichológia?


----------



## b.p. (2008 Március 28)

dreamaya írta:


> Addig - addig kerestem 1 dühöngős topikot, hogy elszállt a mérgem :-D :mrgreen:
> Direkt rejtettétek el? Ez valami pszichológia?


A Tombolóban talász még más igen alkalmas kis topikot is! :-D Kívánom, ne legyen rá szükséged!


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Március 28)

b.p. írta:


> A Tombolóban talász még más igen alkalmas kis topikot is! :-D Kívánom, ne legyen rá szükséged!


Köszi Bársony Író-kéz kiss


----------



## b.p. (2008 Március 28)

dreamaya írta:


> Köszi Bársony Író-kéz kiss


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Március 28)

b.p. írta:


>


Szeretem, amikor Valaki Kedvességével Permetez   :-D


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Március 28)

Mielőtt tombolázni kezdenék: már át is méreteztem az avatar (profil) képemet pontosan 500x500-as méretűre, de még sem látom 
Bocs, hogy bénakacsa vagyok: felhomályosítana valaki?


----------



## b.p. (2008 Március 28)

dreamaya írta:


> Mielőtt tombolázni kezdenék: már át is méreteztem az avatar (profil) képemet pontosan 500x500-as méretűre, de még sem látom
> Bocs, hogy bénakacsa vagyok: felhomályosítana valaki?


 
:mrgreen: én már látom!
Ezen a fórumon két képpel jellemezheted magad. Az egyik megjelenik a neveddel a hozzászólásaidban, ez a profilodban *logó* néven fut. A *profil* képed csak a profilodban látszik, ha valaki odakíváncsiskodik, mint én az előbb :mrgreen:. Szóval a *logódat* próbáld beállítani.


----------



## dreamaya (2008 Március 28)

b.p. írta:


> :mrgreen: én már látom!
> Ezen a fórumon két képpel jellemezheted magad. Az egyik megjelenik a neveddel a hozzászólásaidban, ez a profilodban *logó* néven fut. A *profil* képed csak a profilodban látszik, ha valaki odakíváncsiskodik, mint én az előbb :mrgreen:. Szóval a *logódat* próbáld beállítani.


Köszi: győzelem kiss:-D


----------



## ksasa (2008 Április 22)

Sziasztok! 

Most mindenki utálni fog engem.... Sehol nem találom a Fekete István: Téli Berek című könyvét elektronikus formában. Szeretném letölteni de kell 20 hozzászólás... Akkor hozzászólok.

1.


----------



## Melitta (2008 Április 22)

Mi nem vilagos?
A szojatekok topicban szed ossze a 20 hozzaszolast.
Meg egy helyen teleszorod a topicot torlom a regisztraciod is.


----------



## Zsu70 (2008 Május 2)

Ma reggel 5 óra 17 perckor arra riadtam fel, hogy valaki csépeli a kertes családi házam falát. Kedves férjem első riadalmában kirohant megtekinteni, hogy vajon kinek van útban a nevezett fal, netán engedély nélkül épült, s lebontásra ítéltetett. De nem így történt! Drága szomszédom nem tudott aludni, ezért úgy döntött, hogy bever már egy karót a házfalunk tövébe, közvetlenül az alapozás mellé, amitől rengett az egész ház. Csak úgy mellékesen szeretném megjegyezni, hogy munkaszüneti nap okán kissé tovább terveztem az alvást! Hát ez nem jött össze! Remélem más is büszkélkedhet efféle észkombány szomszéddal!


----------



## TihiTodor (2008 Május 2)

De tényleg !
Könyörgünk, Ó moderátorok, segítsétek a földhöz ragadtakat.
1,Ahol már 50 hozzászólás van, hogy lehet pont arra az oldalra lépni, ahová kíváncsiságom hajt ?
2, Hol lehet megnézni, ,mi az, amit már nem kellene mégegyszer feltölteni, mert már valaki megtette előttünk?
3,Most akkor a tyúk, vagy a tojás volt előbb ?


----------



## TihiTodor (2008 Május 2)

Ha már düh:
Gyermekem sportol. Amit mondott róla az edző, nem rosszul. Viszont ( a kívülálló közönség álltal istenített tréner ) állítása szerint mér túl öreg volt, mikor elkezdte, belőle már nem lesz világbajnok. 10 évesen kezdte, most 14! Eddig bírta a sorozatos megalázást, de akármennyire is imádja, amit csinál, úgy látom, elfogyott az akarat. Azt a tehetetlen döhöt, amit érzek, nem kívánom senkinek.


----------



## TihiTodor (2008 Május 2)

Most hallottam az egyik kereskedelmi TV adón ( Magyarország ), hogy egy kicsiny faluban ( Pusztaszentlászlón ) a polgármester azt mondta politikai ellenfelének, hogy _" beszari"_ )
Na most ezért becsületsértésért feljelentették, ítélet a bíróságon: Le kell mondania !!!
Nézve honatyáink országgyűlési beszélgetéseit, számosszor hallottam a következő kifejezéseket:
Csaló, hazug, hazaáruló, nacionalista, gyűlöletkeltő, uszító, tolvaj.......
Nyilvánosan, egyenes adásban!
Ha elég magasan ülsz a bársonyszékben, akkor már többet is szabad !!!


----------



## b.p. (2008 Május 2)

TihiTodor írta:


> De tényleg !
> Könyörgünk, Ó moderátorok, segítsétek a földhöz ragadtakat.
> 1,Ahol már 50 hozzászólás van, hogy lehet pont arra az oldalra lépni, ahová kíváncsiságom hajt ?
> 2, Hol lehet megnézni, ,mi az, amit már nem kellene mégegyszer feltölteni, mert már valaki megtette előttünk?
> 3,Most akkor a tyúk, vagy a tojás volt előbb ?


 
Kedves Földhözragadt! Az összes moderátorok száma 1 azaz egy. Feltehetően hosszú idó lenne, mire sorra tudna keríteni, így kisűttörő segít alapon: 
0. Van egy súgó, ha rákattintasz, sok technikai kérdésben segít.
Ha még mindíg marad technikai kérdés, akkor van egy topik, amelyik kifejezetten ilyen kérdésekkel foglalkozik.
http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=878281#post878281

Éedemes visszalapozni, mert sok információt kaphatsz kérdezés nélkül is. 

1. Az oldalszám lista mellett van egy lefelenyíl. Oda beírhatod, hová kívánsz kilyukadni.

2.A felső oldalszám lista alatti sorban van egy kocka: Keresés a témában. Na ez keres a témában, a hozzászólás címében és szövegében. A melléklet címében nem. Ezért szoktuk a feltöltések címét külön bepötyögni.

3. Nem tudom, erre majd várd ki a hivatalos választ! :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Jó fórumozást a CH-n és kevés technikai gondot!


----------



## oma (2008 Május 3)

*Hahooo*

Ha mar ez kitombolosdi rovat, en kitombolom magambol a a lenti postaladam degeszre tomott reklampapirjait... Mennyi folosleges szemet!! 
Tombolok, csakhogy az illetekesek nem halljak, ill. nem olvassak. Mindegy, megkonnyebbultem egy kicsit. :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Május 3)

TihiTodor írta:


> De tényleg !
> Könyörgünk, Ó moderátorok, segítsétek a földhöz ragadtakat.
> 1,Ahol már 50 hozzászólás van, hogy lehet pont arra az oldalra lépni, ahová kíváncsiságom hajt ?
> 2, Hol lehet megnézni, ,mi az, amit már nem kellene mégegyszer feltölteni, mert már valaki megtette előttünk?
> 3,Most akkor a tyúk, vagy a tojás volt előbb ?


Kedves TihiTodor!
Ezen kérdések javarészt megválaszolásra kerültek b.p. tagtársunk által, de én kiegészíteném picinykét:
Ha tudod mit akarsz feltölteni a keresés funkcióval - ami létezik adott témán belül és egész CH-ra kiterjedőleg is - ellenőrizd le. Garantáltan díjmentesen és szankciók nélkül használhatod.:-D Ha persze csatolásként pl. képet tennél be és más a Te képed fájlneve, akkor fennáll a duplikáció veszélye, de ezt valahogy túléljük, hacsak nem akarod csöcsike tagtársunk negyvenhatezres hozzászólásszámát túlhaladni úgy, hogy közben minden üzidhez csatolsz is valaimt:-D
Természetesen a tojás előbb volt, hiszen nem csak a tyúkok vannak felhatalmazva tojáselőállításra, hanem a náluk 1-200 millió évvel idősebb hüllők is például.:-D


TihiTodor írta:


> Most hallottam az egyik kereskedelmi TV adón ( Magyarország ), hogy egy kicsiny faluban ( Pusztaszentlászlón ) a polgármester azt mondta politikai ellenfelének, hogy _" beszari"_ )
> Na most ezért becsületsértésért feljelentették, ítélet a bíróságon: Le kell mondania !!!
> Nézve honatyáink országgyűlési beszélgetéseit, számosszor hallottam a következő kifejezéseket:
> Csaló, hazug, hazaáruló, nacionalista, gyűlöletkeltő, uszító, tolvaj.......
> ...


Hála az égnek kis hazánkban csak mintegy 1500-200 embernek van mentelmi joga (így az országgyűlési képviselőknek is) és ezek között nem szerepelnek a polgármesterek (hacsak egy személyben nem országgyűlési képviselőknek is).
Sajnos az általad idézett szó nem csupán a köznapi, de lassan az emelkedettebb szintű társalgási - sőt kultur - nyelv részévé is vált.
Ha kitartó - szerintem nem biztos, hogy le kell mondania, mert ez csak becsületsértés és - bár jogász sem vagyok, de feltételezem, hogy, ha el is marasztalják - ettől még nem válik büntetett előéletűvé. Persze, ha mindezt nem magánszemélyként, hanem polgármesterként hivatalos fórumon tette... de akkor nem is igazi politikus.


----------



## hapek (2008 Május 4)

Ez a mentelmi jog jó nagy hülyeség!


----------



## hapek (2008 Május 4)

Ja meg a büntetéseket is szigorítani kellene mint az állat!


----------



## hapek (2008 Május 4)

Ha rajtam múlna, én azt tenném!


----------



## hapek (2008 Május 4)




----------



## hapek (2008 Május 4)

Ja és boldog anyák napját!


----------



## hapek (2008 Május 4)

Apák napja mikor van?


----------



## b.p. (2008 Május 4)

Idézet:
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Eredeti szerző *Bázé* 

 
_........................_
_De azt is megtanultam hogy az *Elnyomás moszkvából jön a szabadság meg észak amerikából.........*_
_*.*_

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Idézet:
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Eredeti szerző *b.p.* 

 
_Gondolod, hogy a világon mindenhol így látják? _

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Idézet:
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Eredeti szerző *Spanky* 

 
_Valoszinuleg nem, de Eszak Amerikai orszagokban nem kelett keritest epiteni, hogy ott tartsak a nepet. :wink:_

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Idézet:
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Eredeti szerző *b.p.* 

 
_:grin: Ott nem, csak ott, ahová a saját szabadságukat exportálják._

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


> Eredeti szerző *Spanky*
> 
> 
> peldaul?


 
Az araboknak nem az a véleménye, hogy felszabadító seregek az amerikaiak. <!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->
<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


<!-- / message --><!-- sig -->


----------



## Spanky (2008 Május 4)

b.p. írta:


> Idézet:
> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2 style="BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset">Eredeti szerző *Bázé*
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hogy mi a velemenyuk azt nem tudom.
Avval egyutt nem hiszem, hogy azert vannak ott hogy "felszabaditsak" oket, hanem azert mert nemfogjak megengedi nekik azt, hogy a nyugati (s ebben Magyarorszag is beleertve) gazdasagot csodbe kenyszeritsek. (olaj)

Nagy hatalmak mindig voltak es lesznek.
Na de addig orulj meg Amerika a "szuper hatalom".
Vagy szerinted jobb lenne egy Nemet, Szovjet vagy Kinai szuper hatalom a vilagnak? Az elso kettot mar kiprobaltuk. Isten ments mikor megjon a harmadik (Kina). Akkor fogjatok visszasirni Amerikat.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Május 4)

Spanky írta:


> Hogy mi a velemenyuk azt nem tudom.
> Avval egyutt nem hiszem, hogy azert vannak ott hogy "felszabaditsak" oket, hanem azert mert nemfogjak megengedi nekik azt, hogy a nyugati (s ebben Magyarorszag is beleertve) gazdasagot csodbe kenyszeritsek. (olaj)
> 
> Nagy hatalmak mindig voltak es lesznek.
> ...


kiss Ilyen mélységig, hogy melyik lenne a jobb, illetve, hogy egyáltalán szükség van-e az arabok megrendszabályozására, bizony nem foglalkoztam a kérdéssel. Ott megálltam, hogy az USA olyan helyre viszi el a saját szabadságát, ahol nem kérnek belőle. Ebben bizony hasonlatosan viselkedik a NagySzovjethez.


----------



## Spanky (2008 Május 4)

b.p. írta:


> kiss Ilyen mélységig, hogy melyik lenne a jobb, illetve, hogy egyáltalán szükség van-e az arabok megrendszabályozására, bizony nem foglalkoztam a kérdéssel. Ott megálltam, hogy *az USA olyan helyre viszi el a saját szabadságát, ahol nem kérnek belőle*. Ebben bizony hasonlatosan viselkedik a NagySzovjethez.


 
Az biztos, hogy a fundamentalista muzulman diktatorok nem kernek belole.
Viszont erdekes lenne megkerdezni mondjuk az Afgan vagy Iraki noket akiknek kevesebb joguk volt mint egy alatnak.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Május 4)

Spanky írta:


> Az biztos, hogy a fundamentalista muzulman diktatorok nem kernek belole.
> Viszont erdekes lenne megkerdezni mondjuk az Afgan vagy Iraki noket akiknek kevesebb joguk volt mint egy alatnak.


Nem vagyok biztos abban, hogy a mohamedán nők szabadságfogalma megegyezik a mi szabadságfogalmunkkal. Alapjaiban más kultúra. Ahol tiltották a kendő viselését, ott harcoltak érte. Én nem értem, de ha nekik kell..
Tudod, Spanky olyan ez, mint amikor az egyik atyafim rájött, hogy a 92 éves édesanyja eddig helytelenül táplálkozott. Gyorsan belediktált a nénibe egy rakás nyers zöldségből készült salátát. Szegény öregasszony nem mert ellenkezni, de két hétig rettenetesen beteg volt utána. A pokolba vezető út esete...
Meg amikor államosították nálunk az ipart, mert a dolgozók el voltak nyomva, meg kizsákmányolva, meg a gaz kapitalista ingyen jutott extraprofithoz. Nálunk sem jött be! Azért sajnáltak bennünket, amit mi nem éreztünk olyan szörnyűnek, viszont amit kaptunk helyette, azt ma is nyögjük.


----------



## gödipista (2008 Május 4)

Bizonyára mindenki ismeri a "pax romana" fogalmát.Ma a "pax americana" az aktuális megfelelője.Bár megitélése (az előbbinek!) a történészek részéről sem egyértelmű, az én véleményem az, hogy a Római Birodalom fénykorában az akkori világ élhetősége a birodalom által pozitive volt befolyásolt.Nem külömben ma az Egyesült Államok által, annak figyelembevételével, hogy igen sok politikai szarvashibát vétett, és tettenérhető az önös érdek a szép szólamok mögött.
Hogy Kína dominanciája milyen lenne, azt nem tudom, de a történelmi tapasztalat azt mutatja, hogy a kihívások megedzik a kandidátusokat...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2008 Május 5)

hapek írta:


> Ja meg a büntetéseket is szigorítani kellene mint az állat!





hapek írta:


> Ha rajtam múlna, én azt tenném!



Szerinted a "megélhetési" bűnözőt visszatartaná az, hogy mondjuk 3 helyett 5 évet is kaphat.
Aki meg nem kényszerből teszi az már eleve számol azzal, hogy lebukhat és vele jön a büntetés is. 

A megoldás az életszínvonal és vele együtt az általános társadalmi kulturáltság szintjének emelése lenne, de ezt könnyű mondani, vagy leírni, de megtenni?


----------



## King Kenny (2008 Május 5)

hnye..ez a maxwell.hun ügyes gyerek.


----------



## King Kenny (2008 Május 5)

jó a taktikája


----------



## King Kenny (2008 Május 5)

Lehet, hogy követem?


----------



## King Kenny (2008 Május 5)

Na jó, nem


----------



## TihiTodor (2008 Május 7)

Olvastam szépen sorban a nagyröptű véleményeket, miszerint "Óda a nagyhatalmak önzetlen sgítségéről", mikor King Kenny beleírt. 
Miről, miért ???


----------



## b.p. (2008 Május 7)

TihiTodor írta:


> Olvastam szépen sorban a nagyröptű véleményeket, miszerint "Óda a nagyhatalmak önzetlen sgítségéről", mikor King Kenny beleírt.
> Miről, miért ???


Rá se ránts! Vannak az agresszívek, akik csak a letöltési jogot szeretnék megszerezni 20 hozzászólással. Jönnek és mennek. Elvileg ki lehetne moderálni öket, de kicsi a moderátorkapacitás, így többnyire bent marad a beírásuk. Ugorgyunk.


----------



## TihiTodor (2008 Május 7)

Amúgy volt egy régi, örökérvényűnek hitt mondás, amit öreg töritanáromtól hallottam:
"A győztesek között nincsenek háborús bűnösök"
Ezt aztán azóta számosszor cáfolták meg !
Egyébiránt megy a tiltakozás a globalizáció ellen, ami ugye az amerikai befolyásról szól. Közben Európa tévedhetetlen,önjelölt uralkodó döntőbírája, Franciaország az EU élén irányítja már egész Európa gazdaságát. Nem vesz részt a II. iraki háborúban, de csak azért, mert nem neki jutott a vezető szerep, de a koloncból persze követeli a részét. Megvádol másokat a kissebbségek elnyomásával( kivéve testvérnépét a dák szövetségben) közben Párizs lángol az ott élő kisebbségtől...Megszabja, hogy akkor kapsz a közös pénzből, ha beszünteted a gazdasága számára konkurenciát jelentő bor, búza, kacsa, liba, ....tenyésztését/termesztését.....
Tehát, ha Amerikáról, mint irányító nagyhatalomról beszélünk, gondoljunk a rá mutogató, de ugyan arra törekvő más hatalmakra is !


----------



## gödipista (2008 Május 7)

A globalizáció NEM amerikáról szól, hanem a XXI.sz. nemzetközi munkamegosztásáról.Ha a dolgokat a végletekig leegyszerüsitjük, könnyen éerhetővé válnak, csak ekkor már köszönő viszonyban sincsenek a valósággal...


----------



## TihiTodor (2008 Május 7)

Nemzetközi munkamegosztás????
Keleten tanulnak( állam bácsi fizeti ), nyugaton dolgoznak-adóznak.
A leegyszerüsítés a politikusok legnagyobb ellensége, mivel érthetővé, átláthatóvá teszi a zavaros ködösítést. A valóság csak így lesz látható az emberek számára.


----------



## Zozza (2008 Május 8)

Hát ez nem igaz!
Kitalálták a kínai partnerek, és a német anyacégünk, hogy MI kínai yüan -ban számoljunk el ezután! Hogy a fenébe könyveljük technikailag? Hogy konvertáljuk és utaljuk? Kié lesz az árfolyam veszteség??
Mi a fenét szívatnak ezek itt minket ??!!!!


----------



## gödipista (2008 Május 8)

Kedves Tódor! igen szivesen válaszolnék neked, de sajnos a felét sem értem a mondandódnak, így azután megvárom, amíg okosabb leszek, vagy Te fejezed ki érthetőbben magad.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Június 2)

Hogyazabánatos, a jóságos keresztanyjának a térgyén levő szemölcs! Hogy amikor hasmenés idején ott áll a csésze mellett, ne tudja kigombolni a nadrágját! Földsüket szembeszomszédom láncfűrésszel vág fát, és valahol távolabb szintén láncfűrészelnek. Ez eddig a hab a tortán. A fentemlített földsüket még locsol is, úgy, hogy a szivattyút a kút fedelére rakja. Az amúgy duruzsoló szivattyú rezgésére az egész kútüreg rezonál. Mindent becsuktam, és jól hallható zaj van a lakásban. Ráadásul ez a kútrezonálásos figura különösen kellemetlen! Fákat, szőlőt locsol beáztatással, így nem fogja hamar abbahagyni. Neszeneked csend a vidéki házban. Hrrrrrrrr!!!!!!


----------



## stee (2008 Június 3)

Hihhhetetlenül elegem van már egy-két újdonsült fórumozóból, akik a kedvenc topikjaimban akarnak letölteni uccunekideazonnal, és ezért teleoffolják a topikot mindenféle marhasággal, és mégcsak moderálni sem lehet ezeket a marhákat!!!!!! aztán meg letöltik, amit kell,e setleg beszólnak, hogy sok a duma, "tőccsetetkmáfeltöbbcuccot", aztán meg lelépnek....grrrrrr


----------



## MonicaBelucci (2008 Június 8)

Ezt a kényszerhozzászólást én sosem értettem hogy mire jó....ja, dehogynem...arra, hogy te felhúzd magad

Itt a nyár, készül a fincsi vasárnapi ebéd, nincs okod duzzogni


----------



## Domcsi29 (2008 Június 15)

áhh engem az idegesít, hogy a legrégebbi hozzászólást rakja előre..pedig a legújabbal sokkal jobb lenne


----------



## Hajni67 (2008 Június 15)

Szio Domi
Mi újság itt?


----------



## Domcsi29 (2008 Június 15)

ép kitomboltam magamból a sérelmemet.


----------



## Hajni67 (2008 Június 15)

Mi a sérelmed?


----------



## Domcsi29 (2008 Június 15)

hát hogy mindig az első hozzászólást mutatja és, hogy pénteken lesz az évzáró.


----------



## Hajni67 (2008 Június 15)

engem az zavar, hogy mindig frissíteni kell hoyg lássam amit írtál


----------



## Domcsi29 (2008 Június 15)

én az Alonsos fórum miatt ehez már hozzászoktam
és neked ezen kívül van még vmi tombolnivalód?


----------



## Hajni67 (2008 Június 15)

Én tudom hoyg eleged van a trójaikból


----------



## Domcsi29 (2008 Június 15)

jah.. mostmár tudom miért volt ilyen lassú a gép.....de sebaj kiírtom az összeset


----------



## Hajni67 (2008 Június 15)

nekem nem!!! Miért kéne tombolnom??? Azért metrt nem kapok tőletek mostanában szabad perceket??? Amiket beszélgetésekkel töltenénk?


----------



## Domcsi29 (2008 Június 15)

ezt most, hogy érted? mikor nem kapsz szabad percet? magyarázd el kérlek.


----------



## Hajni67 (2008 Június 15)

Hát mostanában, nem tudok veletek a padon beszélgetni!


----------



## Domcsi29 (2008 Június 15)

jajj teeee azt hittem vmi a sulival kapcsolatos dologra gondolsz, már kezdtem félni.


----------



## Domcsi29 (2008 Június 15)

szerintem ez csak azért van, mert évvége volt már és mindenki tök ideges volt és ment volna amerre lát. én sem éreztem magam valami hűű de csodálatosan.+az a légkör ami mostanában az osztályban van...


----------



## Hajni67 (2008 Június 15)

hiányoztok!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hajni67 (2008 Június 15)

ennyi lett volna a lényeg
csak te túlságosan csavarod!!!


----------



## Domcsi29 (2008 Június 15)

:$ ti is nekem. de azért van itt az msn-en, hogy tudunk beszélni.  majd nemsoká megcsinálom az összevégott képet


----------



## Domcsi29 (2008 Június 15)

nem is csavarom


----------



## Hajni67 (2008 Június 17)

Oké csak igyekezz vele!! Már újítanám a profiljaim!!


----------



## poronty (2008 Június 26)

nagyon jó ez a 20 hozzászólásos rendszer^^


----------



## Suicid3r (2008 Június 26)




----------



## Arc987 (2008 Június 29)

Hello! 
Csatlakoztam volna az egyik hozzászólás gazdájához a sérelmében, hogy ha rákattintok az "utolsó" oldal gombra, akkor az első hozzászólások jönnek ki,tehát nem tudom, hogy melyik az utolsó oldal, DE most rákkattintottam és az utolsó jött ki, tehát így azt sérelmezem, hogy általában akkor javulnak meg a dolgok, amikor ki akarjuk tombolni magunkat!!! Ja, azért egy válasz tök jó lenne a "nem kérdésemre", hátha más topic-oknál, még mindig össze-vissza ugrálok majd a lapok között.

Üdv!


----------



## Arc987 (2008 Június 29)

18 Nagymutter felhívott, hogy boldog szülinapot kívánjon: - Gyermekem, hát egyszer vagy 18 éves! Boldog szülinapot! 
Én most is először és utoljára lettem 20 éves.....üzenem Mama, nem értelek


----------



## obereczki (2008 Június 30)

Szerintem nagyon jó ez a fórum! Csomó hasznos és érdekes cucc van fönnt!


----------



## obereczki (2008 Június 30)

én nem örülök neki....


----------



## afca (2008 Június 30)

obereczki írta:


> én nem örülök neki....


 
Minek a Fórumnak?Senki nem hivott.....


----------



## Koroknay bela (2008 Július 2)

Hogy az a........... ............. meg azt a .............!
Menjen a ............. az a .............................:fac:.................!
.....%!!++"+%%//!%!++/%/%ÓÜÖ9%%!/!+!++.......!
:,,::9:

:111::!::3::555::66:
Na ez jól esett! Most aztán kitomboltam magam


----------



## b.p. (2008 Július 10)

Hogyaza! H**** ****csa! Tájékozódni, körülnézni azt nem! Bele a közepibe! Hogy alkalmatlan helyen van? #&@{đĐ rá! HRRRRRRRR


----------



## Koroknay bela (2008 Július 10)

Hát lehet, hogy lenne ennek másutt is helye, de nem akarok ebből témát indítani, csak tényleg ki kell hogy tomboljam magam:
Ma egy műszaki boltban vásároltam, és a szemem láttára egy max.30 éves etnikumhoz tartozó fiatal ember vásárolt hitelre. Bemutatta a nyugdíjas papírját, ami szerint a nyugdíja 80000 Ft!!!! És még panaszkodott is mondván:" Le vágyok százalékóva, mer' lúdtálpám ván" 
Hogy működik ez? Hogy valaki ilyen nyögdíjjal huszonévesen egy lúdtalppal ennyi nyugdíjért el van, ugyanakkor van olyan ismerősöm aki a belét húzza, mégsem százalékolják le. Ja azt el is felejtettem leírni, hogy azt is mondta, hogy 6 osztálya van. Dehát akkor mit dolgozott, ami alapján ekkora nyugdíj illeti meg??? Persze most megkapom biztosan valakitöl, hogy rohadt rasszista vagyok, de biz' isten nem erről van szó. csak tényleg furcsa ez az egész.


----------



## KRISTÁLYLÁNY (2008 Július 11)

"Amikor örömöd (most bosszúságod) attól függ, hogy más mit mond, vagy mit tesz, akkor csapdába kerülsz, mert mások tetteit és gondolatait nem tudod írányítani. Felfedezheted a legnagyöbb örömöt és a legvadabb álmaidat is felülmúló szabadságot, ha felfedezed, hogy az örömöd (bosszúságod) nem függ senkitől!

*Az örömöd (boszúságod) csak attól függ - hogy te mit választasz figyelmed forrásának!!!!"kiss*


----------



## sipi001 (2008 Július 11)




----------



## n3whous3 (2008 Július 15)

[tombol]


----------



## afca (2008 Július 25)

sikos írta:


> elegem van!!


 
Nekem is az olyanokból mint ,,nyergesi gyerek,,.Aki idejön tönkreteszi a Zene II topicot a semmirevaló beirkálásaival.Csak azért,hogy letölthessen.vajon adott már valamit a CanadaHun-nak vagy csak gondolta letöltöget.a szemtelenség határtalan.


----------



## cddvck (2008 Július 27)

mert kell az is,hogy 2 nap elteljen a regelés után, asszem.


----------



## Mike777 (2008 Július 28)

szupíííííí ez a fórum!!


----------



## Mike777 (2008 Július 28)

Tesónak is tetszik!!


----------



## Vidavi (2008 Július 28)

TOMB!! TOMB!!
na most ki TOMB-oltam magam.


----------



## Kicsi Fecske (2008 Július 30)

*Hogy az a ! Nem veszi figyelembe a mások véleményét, csak a magáét fújja! Grrr!*
*Boldogságtól ordítani tudnék!*
*Na, most aztán jól kitomboltam magam!*


----------



## Dorovics (2008 Augusztus 1)

_Sziasztok.

Nagyon jó ez a honlap!_


----------



## LogosIge (2008 Augusztus 6)

Érdekes... Felfigyeltem arra, hogy irónikusan rettenetessen sok a lezárt tárgykör a tombolóban. Bizonyos témákról, bizonyos módon nem szabad megmukkanni. A gondolat rendőrsége ténylegessen létezik? Vagy nem volt elég érdeklődő és ezért lett lezárva egy bizonyos tematika? Viszont az biztos hogy gyűlölköző hozzászólások elnyomása és az emberek kontrollálása nem oldja meg keserűségüket, nem oldja fel a gyűlöletet hanem súlyosbítja azt. A kontroll, fasiszta vagy nem, a harag eredménye. A kontrollról szeretnék beszélni az elkövetkező üzeneteimben. A tombolóban tudtam ezt elmondani. 2008-08-05


----------



## LogosIge (2008 Augusztus 6)

Gyűlöletekhez és azok támadásához írom ezt. Itt a fórumban meg úgy általában, megtámadunk és durván elnyomunk összeférhetetlen hozzászólásokat, embereket, ahelyett hogy egy olyan kapcsolat kiépítésén fáradozzunk ahol e kapcsolatban felmerülő téma mindent átható megértése lenne a tét. Azt hinném, hogy két csoportra szakadtak az emberek a gyűlölközőkre és a gyülöltekre, holott e helyett azt látom, hogy azok akiket gyűlölnek szintén gyűlölköznek. Így nagyon úgy néz ki hogy csak egy tábor van. A gyűlölközők tábora. A semleges ember viszont nem az aki nem foglal állást, az érdektelen és a közömbös, hanem az akit a kapcsolatokban felmerülő konfliktus (téma) megértése érdekel és nem egy állásfoglalás támogatása. A tombolóban tudtam ezt elmondani. 2008-08-05


----------



## LogosIge (2008 Augusztus 6)

Azt megtudom érteni ha az úgymond “fasiszták” nem akarnak békét, de akarják e azok akik lefasisztázzák, nácizzák, anti-szemitázzák a másikat – nagyon sokszor szinte ok nélkűl? Egy nem részrehajló dialógusban, ha hiszitek ha nem, még a gyűlöletnek is helye van, persze úgy ha azt kölcsönös megértés követi. Mert ha a gyűlölet az amin keresztűl viszonyúlnak az emberek egymáshoz akkor e tény megtámadása és elnyomása ugyan annyira “fasiszta” mint gyűlölközni. A tombolóban tudtam ezt elmondani. 2008-08-05


----------



## LogosIge (2008 Augusztus 6)

Egyálltalán, nem gondolja senki, hogy a lefasisztázás, lenácizás és le-antiszemitázás agyon van használva? Az ilyen fajta támadást, egy álláspontra való reakciót, hamis érvelésnek vagy “ad hominem”-nem hívják. Erről még nem hallott senki? Vezethet e jó útra az ha a haragot, a gyűlöletet nevén nevezem? A gyűlölet megértéséhez fog e ez bennünket vezetni vagy attól el? A tombolóban tudtam ezt elmondani. 2008-08-05


----------



## LogosIge (2008 Augusztus 6)

A tombolón belűl az Iszlám az egyik lezárt témakörök közé tartozik. A témakör első üzenetében volt egy link a “The Sword of Militian Islam” oldalhoz. Ahelyett hogy rámutattunk volna arra, hogy itt nem az iszlámról van szó hanem az iszlám egyik elmérgesedett változatáról, a harci-iszlámról, lezártuk a témát. A fórum tökéletes formában fejezi ki azt a világot, személyesett és globálisat, amiben élünk. Ez senki számára sem ijesztő? A tombolóban tudtam ezt elmondani. 2008-08-05


----------



## LogosIge (2008 Augusztus 6)

Hogy mit szabad tenni és mit nem ez nem a fórum vezetősségétől kellene hogy függjön, hanem a tagoktól. Ha nem kontrólláljuk ezt akkor majd zavartalanúl, természetessen fog eldőlni, hogy milyen irányba fog haladni a fórum. Ettől félünk? És ha egy rettenetessen undorító irányt fog venni akkor majd gratulálhatunk önmagunknak, mert ehhez mindannyian hozzájárúltunk. Vagy a kontrollon keresztűl próbáljuk elnyomni igaz természetünket? Sajnos az emberi természetet nyomjuk el ezzel, ha gyűlölköző ha nem. Viszont a természetet nem igen lehet elnyomni, mert az mindig győz. Nézzünk szembe vele mielőtt még késő!!! A tombolóban tudtam ezt elmondani. 2008-08-05


----------



## LogosIge (2008 Augusztus 6)

Felépítettünk egy olyan virtuális rendszert (fórum) ami bebörtönzött bennünket és ahol képutatóaknak kell lennünk, ahol azok lehetünk, és ahol azzá váltunk, mert nem lehetünk önmagunk. Mert ez megvan tiltva! Mert ez elvan nyomva! A rendszer eredetileg tükörként szolgál ahhoz hogy meglássuk önmagunkat és a kollektívot benne. Mindenféle ítélkezés mellett a tükörben lévő kép nem egy szép kép. Mindenkit torzan tükröz vissza, mert a tükröt, a képet benne, támadásra, ítélkezésre és elnyomásra használjuk és nem arra hogy megértsük önmagunkat és egymást benne. A tombolóban tudtam ezt elmondani. 2008-08-05


----------



## LogosIge (2008 Augusztus 6)

A baj az nem a fórum diktatúrájával van, hanem azzal hogy ez a diktatúra a gondolkodásra is kihat. És ezt úgy látszik a többség elfogadja. 2008-08-05


----------



## Melitta (2008 Augusztus 6)

Olvasva beirasaidat , valoszinu rossz helyre kerultel. Itt sem fasiszta sem szimpatizasainak nincs hely,es nem csak mert en nem turom hanem mert ez a kis kozosseg nem vallal semmilyen szelsoseges ideologiat hirdeto emberekkel.Nincs igenyunk a vitara veszekedesre .
Tobb mint 10ezer tema kozul nem talalsz olyant ami erdekel akkor sajnalom......Sem politikaval sem vallassal nem foglalkozik a Canadahun, amennyiben hianyolod az iszlam vallast es kulturat akkor keresd fel azokat a weboldalakat, akik allah dicsoitesere letesultek.
Ajanlom figyelmedbe a szabalyzatunkat amit ugyan Te is elfogadtal a regisztracional, ami nem diktatorikusan lett alkotva hanem kozossen hoztuk letre hosszu evek alatt.
Ide az emberek nem box mecset vivni jarnak, hanem szorakozni kikapcsolodni.


----------



## Lexxus (2008 Augusztus 7)

szerintem egész jó a fórum


----------



## Lexxus (2008 Augusztus 7)

sőtt nagyon is


----------



## samuray (2008 Augusztus 14)

_tele a cipőm a filmesekkel_


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 25)

Most látom,hogy megint lessz Megasztár.Mi a Qva francnak kell megint ilyen szarral az embereket untatni???Ki az a pihentagyú aki még mindig kiváncsi ilyen idiótaságra????Elég elszomoritó dolog,hogy Magyarországon ezek a sztárok.Nincs nekünk tisztességes művészünk?Erre a szarra van kereslet???Hát igen amilyen a TV olyan az arca.


----------



## Night35 (2008 Augusztus 26)

A korhatár kitolás oka is érdekes lehet .-)


----------



## Night35 (2008 Augusztus 26)

Menő a menő manó .-)


----------



## Koroknay bela (2008 Augusztus 27)

afca írta:


> Most látom,hogy megint lessz Megasztár.Mi a Qva francnak kell megint ilyen szarral az embereket untatni???Ki az a pihentagyú aki még mindig kiváncsi ilyen idiótaságra????Elég elszomoritó dolog,hogy Magyarországon ezek a sztárok.Nincs nekünk tisztességes művészünk?Erre a szarra van kereslet???Hát igen amilyen a TV olyan az arca.


Mér' ? Én szeretem:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## estfen (2008 Augusztus 27)

Ez nem valami jó bemutatkozás !Másképp is lehet hozzászólni és még így is várnod kell 48 órát.tararobi


----------



## Mafi10 (2008 Szeptember 5)

Fenyő Miklós - Fenyő Nélkül Nincs Karácsony.mp3‎


----------



## vikike1988 (2008 Szeptember 10)

Kellemes estét minden jelenlévő tagnak.


----------



## vikike1988 (2008 Szeptember 10)

Külön köszöntelek Koroknay Béla.Nagyon jó ez a kis maki.


----------



## b.p. (2008 Szeptember 18)

Hogyaza #&@{} Đ[|~ˇ^˘!
Céklát szeretnék főzni. Az első mozdulattal elvágtam a hüvelykújjam. Most csordogál a vér belőle és kénytelen vagyok mással foglalkozni. HRRRRRRR
A bánatos, bokorbanszületett, gazdátlan, mindenhonnan elkergetett, egereken felnőtt kismacska rúgja meg!


----------



## estfen (2008 Szeptember 20)

Mi van tanulsz számolni!A letöltéshez még 48 órát kell várnod ,hiába sietsz!


----------



## hetcsillag (2008 Október 5)

Sziasztok. Valaki elő tudta hozni belőlem a rosszabbik énemet, pedig az nem könnyű. Ritkán érzem, hogy valakit szögletre tudnék rúgni, de most igen. Úgy veszem, mintha toporzékolnék.


----------



## Pifu23 (2008 Október 19)

grrrrrrr


----------



## barika128 (2008 Október 28)

annyira azért én sem vagyok türelmes, h elolvassak 14 oldalnyi hozzászólást, h megtudjam miért is nem lép a köv oldalra...jah a vicc h h a....ba tudnám elolvani azt a bizonyos 14 oldalt, ha nem tudok továbblépni az elsőn és az utolsón kívül....vagy én vagyok hülye vagy nem tudom.... és még csak nem is azért tombolok, ami miatt ide léptem....jó vagyok


----------



## b.p. (2008 Október 28)

barika128 írta:


> annyira azért én sem vagyok türelmes, h elolvassak 14 oldalnyi hozzászólást, h megtudjam miért is nem lép a köv oldalra...jah a vicc h h a....ba tudnám elolvani azt a bizonyos 14 oldalt, ha nem tudok továbblépni az elsőn és az utolsón kívül....vagy én vagyok hülye vagy nem tudom.... és még csak nem is azért tombolok, ami miatt ide léptem....jó vagyok


Ma nekem is rossz napom van, ezért megkérdezem, hogy minden lapozni nem tudónak külön írjam le, hogy hogya bánatban lehet lapozni? Annyira én sem vagyok jóságos, a kirelejzumát a türelmetleneknek! 

Tuti tipp a sok lehetőség közül: A böngésződ tetején a http://www.canadahun.izéecet.bánatosp=akármennyi

az akármennyit írd át a megfelelő oldalszámra.


----------



## sanyika10 (2008 Október 29)

hello
valaki szeret itt msn-ezni?


----------



## sanyika10 (2008 Október 29)

Ha igen itt az msn cimem :[email protected]


----------



## sziszi23 (2008 Október 30)

Jó estét


----------



## b.p. (2008 Október 30)

sziszi23 írta:


> Jó estét


jóestét Sziszi!


----------



## b.p. (2008 Október 30)

Figyelj! Ez a mérgelődős topik, gyere át, van olyan, ahol az újak bemutatkozhatnak 

http://www.canadahun.com/forum/showthread.php?p=1113084#post1113084.


----------



## pendru1 (2008 Október 31)

Bár még új vagyok, de azért nagyon mérges.
Állást keresek. Találtam egy nagyon jó kis munkahelyet. Felhívtam, hogy aktuális-e még a hirdetés. Mondta a hölgy, hogy igen, még nem volt jelentkezőjük. Küldjek önéletrajzot. Elküldtem. Két hete. Azóta még annyi választ sem bírtak küldeni egy mail-ben, hogy ne várj, nem veszünk fel. Jobb helyekről már azonnal visszaírtak, hogy az önéletrajz feldolgozás alatt van. Itt meg... Még annyit sem, hogy megkaptuk, de nem kellesz.


----------



## afca (2008 November 2)

Vettem a lányomnak szeptember 15.egy 1500 korona,,13500ft,,értékű Nike tornacipőt.A cipő belsejében a bal saroknál keletkezett egy lyuk.Ma vittem vissza reklamációra november 2 van.Az eladó hölgyike mosolyogva azt mondta nem fogják elfogadni a reklamációt.Már vagy 10 cipőt küldött vissza ezzel a problémával.Mindegyikre az volt a válasz,hogy cipő kanalat kell használlni.Namost ez egy tépőzáras cipő.Kanál nélkül nem lehet felvenni csak ha kivan oldva a tépőzár.

Ennyit érnek a drága márkás cipők??Nekem van Kinai tornacipőm 1 éve.Semmi baja.Ezek szerint márkásabb mint a Nike.Igaz a mondás ,,Jó bornak nem kell cégér,,.Vagyis a minőségi árunak nem kell reklám.Ennyit a nagymúltú NIKE márkáról.


----------



## b.p. (2008 November 2)

afca írta:


> Vettem a lányomnak szeptember 15.egy 1500 korona,,13500ft,,értékű Nike tornacipőt.A cipő belsejében a bal saroknál keletkezett egy lyuk.Ma vittem vissza reklamációra november 2 van.Az eladó hölgyike mosolyogva azt mondta nem fogják elfogadni a reklamációt.Már vagy 10 cipőt küldött vissza ezzel a problémával.Mindegyikre az volt a válasz,hogy cipő kanalat kell használlni.Namost ez egy tépőzáras cipő.Kanál nélkül nem lehet felvenni csak ha kivan oldva a tépőzár.
> 
> Ennyit érnek a drága márkás cipők??Nekem van Kinai tornacipőm 1 éve.Semmi baja.Ezek szerint márkásabb mint a Nike.Igaz a mondás ,,Jó bornak nem kell cégér,,.Vagyis a minőségi árunak nem kell reklám.Ennyit a nagymúltú NIKE márkáról.


A rendszerváltáskor azt hittem, hogy a kapitalizmusban a piac, vagyis a vevő diktál. Már sokszor rájöttem, hogy ez csacska illúzió volt. A vevő ugyanúgy ki van szolgáltatva, mint a szoclizmusban. 
Magyarországon van egy olyan, hogy Fogyasztóvédelem. Ilyen esetben lehet a segítségüket kérni. Biztos van Szlovákiában is valami ilyesmi... esetleg érdemes lenne hozzájuk fordulni.


----------



## Wildcath (2008 November 4)

Hmmm...


----------



## Hakima (2008 November 4)

A rendszerváltáskor azt hittem, hogy a kapitalizmusban a piac, vagyis a vevő diktál. Már sokszor rájöttem, hogy ez csacska illúzió volt. A vevő ugyanúgy ki van szolgáltatva, mint a szoclizmusban. 
Magyarországon van egy olyan, hogy Fogyasztóvédelem. Ilyen esetben lehet a segítségüket kérni. Biztos van Szlovákiában is valami ilyesmi... esetleg érdemes lenne hozzájuk fordulni.

Nem tudom kinek volt rendszerváltás nekem nem sajnos.Tudom soknak lett de a töbségnek nem.Bocsi.Talán jövöre lesssz..A rendszerek váltását ingyen nem adják.


----------



## eszty91 (2008 November 6)

jó a fórum


----------



## afca (2008 November 7)

eszty91 írta:


> jó a fórum


Na én az ilyenek miatt vagyok mérges mint te.Ide jössz de képtelen vagy normálisat irni.Csak ideböffentesz valamit a hozzászólások gyűjtése miatt.Ha figyelmesen elolvastad volna a szabályzatot akkor a szójátékok topikban szednéd a hozzászólásaidat.De hát egyszerűbb ajtóstól a házba rontani.


----------



## Spanky (2008 November 8)

afca írta:


> Ennyit érnek a drága márkás cipők??Nekem *van Kinai tornacipőm* 1 éve.Semmi baja.Ezek szerint márkásabb mint a Nike.


 
Mit gondolsz, a Nike-t hol gyartottak?


----------



## Lacala (2008 November 11)

Talan nem a jelszo hanem a tagi viszony a baj. Rogton ra akart rohanni a 20. hozzaszolas pillanataban.


----------



## Nikenora (2008 November 16)

èn is tombolni akarok. Mégpedig az internetes átverések miatt.
Járt már valaki ugy, hogy letöltött valami programot, aztán egyszer csak jött egy számla, hogy elöfizetést vettél, fizess 96 Eurot egy évre? Hát verem a fejemet a falba, hogy én is csatlakoztam azokhoz a buta emberekhez, akik valogatás nélkül mindenhol regisztralnak, aztán fizetniük kell. Illetv hál istennek, csak kellene, mert a dolog illegális, igy semmi esetre sem szabad fizetni. Azert az ember mégis megrémül az elsö számla láttán, a fenyegetésekröl nem is beszélve, ami még vissza van.


----------



## cafat9208 (2008 November 16)

Sziasztok! Még új vagyok, de örülök, hogy van ilyen téma is.


----------



## cafat9208 (2008 November 16)

Én ma elég ideges lettem, mikor át szerettem volna menni a zebrán...


----------



## cafat9208 (2008 November 16)

Az autóknak két sáv van egymás meleltt, és a hozám közelebbik sávban lévő autós megállt, hogy átengedjen...


----------



## cafat9208 (2008 November 16)

de a másik sávban vezető pali, majdnem elütött.:S
Ha egyszer látja, hogy a másik megáll, miért nem képes ő is lassítani egy kicsit?


----------



## cafat9208 (2008 November 16)

Esett az eső, és bevásárlásból jöttem, így mind a két kezem tele volt.:S
Ő meg ült a meleg, kényelmes kocsijában, nem igaz, hogy nem bírt volna megállni egy pillanatra. Annyira nagyon fel tudnak bosszantani az ilyenek.


----------



## afca (2008 November 16)

Spanky írta:


> Mit gondolsz, a Nike-t hol gyartottak?


PakisztánbanHihetetlen de kicseréllték.De többet nem veszek ilyen vagy hasonló márkát.Ugyan az a minősége mint a Kinai cipőknek.Véleményem szerint.


----------



## PeTit26 (2008 November 17)

Miért nem keres már lassan fél éve a "legjobb barátom" nem hív nem keres, nem érdeklődik felőlem, s ha ezt én teszem, akkor vagy nem veszi fel a telefon, nem válsazol a maileimre.....s ezért most haragszomrá, annak ellenére hogy még mindig szeretem:S


----------



## peti55y (2008 November 17)

*Zebra---*

Hát igen ez a helyzet a Nagy Mo.-n nem kicsit elkeserítő!


----------



## peti55y (2008 November 17)

Például tegnap mentem kocsival hazafele,és láttam a zebránál egy anyukát babakocsival és kisgyerekkel,megálltam átengedni erre a másik sávban jövő majdnem elütötte őket...


----------



## peti55y (2008 November 17)

Az meg a másik hogy kicsit fura hogy más országokban ez természetes,itt meg ha átengedsz valakit, úgy hálálkodik mintha ez valami kuriózum lenne,holott ez nem szívesség- kötelesség!


----------



## Lione (2008 November 22)

*itt mi van az adminokkal? a sok ('nem jellemzem' viselkedésű) újonc hozzászólásait ITT (és vagy magát az újoncot is) törölni kéne...

illetve van valaki, akinek nem sikerült ide a regisztráció, mert nem kapott emailt, és bár be tud lépni, de nem tud 1 hozzászólást sem írni, írt emailt, de az admin nem válaszol neki...*


----------



## b.p. (2008 November 22)

Lione írta:


> *itt mi van az adminokkal? a sok ('nem jellemzem' viselkedésű) újonc hozzászólásait ITT (és vagy magát az újoncot is) törölni kéne...*
> 
> *illetve van valaki, akinek nem sikerült ide a regisztráció, mert nem kapott emailt, és bár be tud lépni, de nem tud 1 hozzászólást sem írni, írt emailt, de az admin nem válaszol neki...*


 
Hinnye a lánczos lobogósát! Ez tényleg gond.
De tudod, ennyi tagra és főleg ennyi renitens újoncra egy azaz 1 admin van. Ő meg nem fö, hanem mellékállásban csinálja ezt az adminságot, azt ne mondjam, hogy merő szívjóságból. Ennek vannak következményei, nevezetesen a dolgok időben kissé elhúzódva intéződnek. Melitta minden hozzá intézett írásra reagál, csak ki kell várni, hogy sort tudjon keríteni rá.


----------



## kicsijuci (2008 November 23)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaa!
Annyira, de annyira hülye vagyok! 
Hónapok teltek el, vissza-visszanéztem ide mindig, mire rájöttem, hogy 20 hozzászólás és regisztrációtól eltelt 48 óra szükséges ahhoz, hogy tagból, állandó taggá válhassak!
De azóta dolgozom az ügyön!!! )))


----------



## ivancosu (2008 November 25)

*Vélemény*

Új vagyok ezen a fórumon...Nagyon érdekelne hogy van ez a dolog kitalálva a 20 hozzászólással,mert eddig bármit ami érdekesnek tűnt nem tudtam megnézni,meghallgatni...Tehát kérdem én,hogy szóljak bármihez is hozzá ha semmit nem tudok megnyitni?Vagy olvasgassam a verseket,novellákat...meg a hasonló k... izgalmas témákat?
Más.Elég izgi a gépelés magyar betűkkel,meg tudná valaki mondani hol találom a hosszú I betűt a nem magyar billentyűzeten?:555:


----------



## katianya (2008 November 27)

*csajos hiszti*

áááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááá
egyenlőre ennyi


----------



## katianya (2008 November 27)

szevasz iván Te már legalább 4-nél tartassz, nekem csak 3.


----------



## katianya (2008 November 27)

már 4


----------



## afca (2008 November 27)

katianya írta:


> már 4


Na látod itt az ilyen alakoktól tombol mindenki mint amilyen te vagy.Idejössz izetlenkedni és azt hiszed magadról,hogy jópofa vagy.Próbállj meg értelmeset hozzászóllni.Itt,gondolom észrevetted inteligens emberek vannak.Nem tudom rólad ez elmondható e??A hozzászólásaidat olvasva kétségek merülnek fel bennem.Vagy csak a hozzászólásra utazol??Le akarsz tölteni??Nincs is azzal semmi baj.Csak tudod először illene adni azután kapni.És amit te adsz arra bizony itt senki nem vevő.


----------



## b.p. (2008 November 27)

ivancosu írta:


> Új vagyok ezen a fórumon...Nagyon érdekelne hogy van ez a dolog kitalálva a 20 hozzászólással,mert eddig bármit ami érdekesnek tűnt nem tudtam megnézni,meghallgatni...Tehát kérdem én,hogy szóljak bármihez is hozzá ha semmit nem tudok megnyitni?Vagy olvasgassam a verseket,novellákat...meg a hasonló k... izgalmas témákat?
> Más.Elég izgi a gépelés magyar betűkkel,meg tudná valaki mondani hol találom a hosszú I betűt a nem magyar billentyűzeten?:555:


Ezek szerint nem a te izlésedre van kitalálva. Azért elég soknak megfelel. Akinek meg nem....


----------



## afca (2008 November 27)

Ezek Hunchris megerőlltető és értelmes hozzászólásai.Micsoda erőt fejtett ki mire megirta.

<TABLE class=tborder id=post1167984 style="MARGIN: 6px 0px" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal">Fórum: Tomboló




Ma, 02:30 PM </TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>Válasz: *9* 



*khm-Ez a divat a szexdívák szerint* 
Olvasás: *336* 
Hozzászólt Hunchris 
_'

' _

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=tborder id=post1167979 style="MARGIN: 6px 0px" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal">Fórum: Tomboló



Ma, 02:29 PM </TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>Válasz: *9* 



*khm-Ez a divat a szexdívák szerint* 
Olvasás: *336* 
Hozzászólt Hunchris 
_-

- _

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=tborder id=post1167977 style="MARGIN: 6px 0px" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal">Fórum: Tomboló



Ma, 02:28 PM </TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>Válasz: *9* 



*khm-Ez a divat a szexdívák szerint* 
Olvasás: *336* 
Hozzászólt Hunchris 
_,

, _

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=tborder id=post1167972 style="MARGIN: 6px 0px" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal">Fórum: Tomboló



Ma, 02:27 PM </TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>Válasz: *9* 



*khm-Ez a divat a szexdívák szerint* 
Olvasás: *336* 
Hozzászólt Hunchris 
_.

. _

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=tborder id=post1166620 style="MARGIN: 6px 0px" cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead style="FONT-WEIGHT: normal">Fórum: Kávézó



Ma, 02:10 AM </TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1>Válasz: *7,174* 



*Nálatok milyen az idő?* 
Olvasás: *100,760* 
Hozzászólt Hunchris 
_-2 fok Budapest

-2 fok Budapest _

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## afca (2008 November 27)

Vajon tud irni vagy olvasni??????


<TABLE class=tborder id=post1167553 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead id=currentPost>



Ma, 11:45 AM <!-- / status icon and date -->
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2 style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><!-- user info --><TABLE cellSpacing=6 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap>lucsanyid



<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1167553", true); </SCRIPT> 
Tag
</TD><TD width="100%"> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap>Belépés dátuma: Nov 2008
Hol: Ottawa
Üzenet: 10 


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- / user info --></TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1 id=td_post_1167553><!-- message, attachments, sig --><!-- message -->.
<!-- / message --></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## b.p. (2008 November 27)

> Ezek Hunchris megerőlltető és értelmes hozzászólásai.Micsoda erőt fejtett ki mire megirta.


 
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: Hát a fizikai erőkifejtés sem semmi, de gondold el, hogy szellemileg mennyire kimerülhetett... ezt így kitalálni, megtervezni, végrehajtani... :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
A kerítés, az alacsony!!


----------



## ivancosu (2008 November 29)

katianya írta:


> szevasz iván Te már legalább 4-nél tartassz, nekem csak 3.


Szia Katianya!
Látom Te azért gyorsan kilőtted a 21-et...Mellesleg ismerjük egymást?


----------



## ivancosu (2008 November 29)

b.p. írta:


> Ezek szerint nem a te izlésedre van kitalálva. Azért elég soknak megfelel. Akinek meg nem....


Félreértesz!
Amiért "jöttem" már rég megtaláltam máshol...De képzeld megtetszett útközben a fórum-ez annyira hihetetlen?
Külömben visszavonom-nem kel mindjárt felszivni az iszapot-hogy lehet törölni azt a posztot?


----------



## b.p. (2008 November 30)

ivancosu írta:


> Félreértesz!
> Amiért "jöttem" már rég megtaláltam máshol...De képzeld megtetszett útközben a fórum-ez annyira hihetetlen?
> Külömben visszavonom-nem kel mindjárt felszivni az iszapot-hogy lehet törölni azt a posztot?


 Nem hihetetlen, mert tetszik nekem is. 
A felszívás oka pedig az, hogy az ember naponta több ilyen szólással találkozik, és szenzibilizálva van rá.
Törölni akkor tudsz, ha még nincs elmentve az anyag, akkor a Módosít gombbal válaszd a törlést, és a felugró ablakban még két helyen erősítsd meg, hogy komolyan gondolod. 
Szerintem nincs értelme, mert a) beidéztelek, és megmarad. b) annyira nem rettenetes, hogy szégyenkezned kelljen miatta. 
Jó fórumozást a CH-n!


----------



## afca (2008 November 30)

<TABLE class=tborder id=post1172194 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead id=currentPost>



Ma, 05:15 AM <!-- / status icon and date -->
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2 style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><!-- user info --><TABLE cellSpacing=6 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD noWrap>tothlaszlo81



<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1172194", true); </SCRIPT> 
Tag
</TD><TD width="100%"> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap>Belépés dátuma: Nov 2008
Hol: Visz
Üzenet: 5 


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- / user info --></TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1 id=td_post_1172194><!-- message, attachments, sig --><!-- icon and title -->*a* 
<HR style="COLOR: #d1d1e1" SIZE=1><!-- / icon and title --><!-- message -->hy
<!-- / message --></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Mennyi idejébe telhetett amire kigondolta.Irodalmi Nobel dijat érdemelne.Őrá van a fórumon szükség.És a hihetetlen inteligens hozzászólásaira.


----------



## ivancosu (2008 November 30)

*Köszönet*

Tisztelt b.p.!
Kösz a biztatást,ez most tényleg sokat jelent nekem,Te vagy az első aki pozitivan jelzett vissza-leszámitva a compis topicot,de ott főleg tanácsadás folyik,azt nem is számolom.
Igyekeztem értelmesen hozzászólni a témákhoz,ezért vagyok még mindig ott ahol 2 hét után is.Akkor tényleg úgy éreztem magam ahogy irtam is,azaz diszkriminálva.Természetesen most már "vágom" a fórumot.
Azt azért el szeretném mondani,sokszor előfordult már hogy egy web site-ra nem tudtam bejutni pusztán csak azért mert onnan böngészek ahonan(Szerbiából).Főleg az amcsi oldalak hajlamossak ijen megkülömböztetésre.Elismerem,az első gondolatom az volt hogy még egy jó de "beteg" fórumra tévedtem.Persze rövid időn belül beláttam hogy mégsincs az pont úgy.Akor az ötlött fel benem,nahát ezek a Canadaiak...bizonyára nem véletlenül pont aról szól a South Park moziverziója amiről...
De ahogy a mondás tartja,minden jó ha a vége jó!kiss


----------



## b.p. (2008 November 30)

ivancosu írta:


> Tisztelt b.p.!
> Kösz a biztatást,ez most tényleg sokat jelent nekem,Te vagy az első aki pozitivan jelzett vissza-leszámitva a compis topicot,de ott főleg tanácsadás folyik,azt nem is számolom.
> Igyekeztem értelmesen hozzászólni a témákhoz,ezért vagyok még mindig ott ahol 2 hét után is.Akkor tényleg úgy éreztem magam ahogy irtam is,azaz diszkriminálva.Természetesen most már "vágom" a fórumot.
> Azt azért el szeretném mondani,sokszor előfordult már hogy egy web site-ra nem tudtam bejutni pusztán csak azért mert onnan böngészek ahonan(Szerbiából).Főleg az amcsi oldalak hajlamossak ijen megkülömböztetésre.Elismerem,az első gondolatom az volt hogy még egy jó de "beteg" fórumra tévedtem.Persze rövid időn belül beláttam hogy mégsincs az pont úgy.Akor az ötlött fel benem,nahát ezek a Canadaiak...bizonyára nem véletlenül pont aról szól a South Park moziverziója amiről...
> De ahogy a mondás tartja,minden jó ha a vége jó!kiss


 
:..:


----------



## kozbenjaro (2008 November 30)

*[FONT=&quot]"Nem tudjuk megoldani a magunk által okozott problémákat, ha ugyanúgy gondolkodunk mint amikor létrehoztuk őket"
(Albert Einstein)[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
<!--[if !supportLineBreakNewLine]-->
<!--[endif]-->[/FONT]


----------



## kockásfülűnyúl (2008 November 30)

afca írta:


> <table class="tborder" id="post1172194" width="100%" align="center" border="0" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr><td class="thead" id="currentPost">
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Szegény srácok! Csak együtt érezni tudok velük, elsőben nekem sem ment valami könnyen. Had ismerkedjenek a klaviatúrával, majd én szurkolok nekik: *a*, hy, /, - :mrgreen:


----------



## kockásfülűnyúl (2008 November 30)

Huhhh, most látom, hogy állandó tag lettem. Pedig én nem is azért irkálok.
Azért örülök.


----------



## Mistress (2008 December 9)

Úgy érzem ide fogok járni...


----------



## wafelini (2008 December 9)

En szeretek MSN-ezni, de nem adom ki a cimem csak ugy... nagyon jo a kapcsolattartasra, de idegenekkel nem latom ertelmet beszelgetni


----------



## dorabrekus (2008 December 9)

Mostanság folyamatosan toporzékolhatnékom van, de igyekszem féken tartani magam. Azért az élet szép?????!!!!


----------



## b.p. (2008 December 9)

Ha egy fórumon vannak ezos témák, holtbiztos, hogy elfoglalja őket egy hülyéző szkeptikus, fenyegetőző lángot fujó próféta, de minimum egy műveletlen akarnok, aki előadást tart arról, aminek az alapfogalmaival sincs tisztában. :twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## macpe (2008 December 9)

A Bencsik Tamara nagyon szépen énekel.


----------



## afca (2008 December 15)

Érdemes megnézni a ,,reg,,topikot.A topik nyitója ,,Blinkr,,hihetetlen intelligenciáról tesz tanúvallomást.Remélem mihamarabb kitiltják a fórumról.Az ilyen alakok csak rombolni tudnak.Semmit adni nem tud csak követelni.Igazi potyaleső.


----------



## afca (2008 December 20)

Az ilyenektől hányom el magam.17 helyre ezt rakta be.Ennél többre nem képes.


<TABLE class=tborder id=post1210334 cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=6 width="100%" align=center border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=thead id=currentPost> Ma, 03:22 AM <!-- / status icon and date -->
</TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt2 style="PADDING-RIGHT: 0px; PADDING-LEFT: 0px; PADDING-BOTTOM: 0px; PADDING-TOP: 0px"><!-- user info --><TABLE cellSpacing=6 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=alt2>

</TD><TD noWrap>niki48




<SCRIPT type=text/javascript> vbmenu_register("postmenu_1210334", true); </SCRIPT> 
Állandó Tag
</TD><TD width="100%"> </TD><TD vAlign=top noWrap>Belépés dátuma: Sep 2007
Hol: Halifax
Üzenet: 17 


</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><!-- / user info --></TD></TR><TR><TD class=alt1 id=td_post_1210334><!-- message, attachments, sig --><!-- message -->Én mindenkinek küldöm aki akar velem levelezni. kiss
<!-- / message --></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## nandio (2008 December 20)

Monnyuk a megjegyzés érthető, de kiküszöbölhető lenne, ha nem állítanának 20 hozzászólásos limitet a letöltögetőknek...ha egyszer valakinek csak egy szám kell, akkor hadd töltse, oszt utána mehet ahova akar...ehelyett mindenféle sületlenséget kell beírkásznia, hogy mihamarabb összejöjjön a kvóta.


----------



## b.p. (2008 December 20)

nandio írta:


> Monnyuk a megjegyzés érthető, de kiküszöbölhető lenne, ha nem állítanának 20 hozzászólásos limitet a letöltögetőknek...ha egyszer valakinek csak egy szám kell, akkor hadd töltse, oszt utána mehet ahova akar...ehelyett mindenféle sületlenséget *kell* beírkásznia, hogy mihamarabb összejöjjön a kvóta.


Kell? Nem kell! Értelmeset is lehetne, ha telne tőle!


----------



## Spanky (2008 December 20)

Ha nekem valaki globalis felmelegedesrol fog fecsegni a heten, azt mandinerbol tokon rugom. 
Ma reggel rekord hideget mertek a vancouveri repuloteren.
-15 C.

Altalaban ilyenkor +5 es +10 fokot mernek errefele.


----------



## afca (2008 December 20)

nandio írta:


> Monnyuk a megjegyzés érthető, de kiküszöbölhető lenne, ha nem állítanának 20 hozzászólásos limitet a letöltögetőknek...ha egyszer valakinek csak egy szám kell, akkor hadd töltse, oszt utána mehet ahova akar...ehelyett mindenféle sületlenséget kell beírkásznia, hogy mihamarabb összejöjjön a kvóta.


Nem sületlenséget kell irkodni.Sok potyaleső firkász téved erre az oldalra.Szigoritani kellene.50 hozzászólás és 15 nap.Hidd el az alja nem várná meg.


----------



## zsoka4060 (2008 December 28)

Én meg csak a legelső és a legutolsó oldalt tudom olvasni. Ha valamelyik köztes oldalt akarom megnyitni, akkor is mindig a legelső oldalra ugrik a gép. Nem használható az eszköztár sem, és hiába nyomom az entert, nem ír a gép akkor sem a következő sorba! Miért?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b.p. (2008 December 28)

zsoka4060 írta:


> Én meg csak a legelső és a legutolsó oldalt tudom olvasni. Ha valamelyik köztes oldalt akarom megnyitni, akkor is mindig a legelső oldalra ugrik a gép. Nem használható az eszköztár sem, és hiába nyomom az entert, nem ír a gép akkor sem a következő sorba! Miért?????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Ha az okot keresed, akkor gőzöm nincs róla.
Ha azt kérdezed, hogyan lehet megoldani, akkor tudom. Az oldalszámsor végén van egy lefele mutató háromszög (nyíl) ha erre rákatt, az ablakba beírod az oldalszámot és oda repít.


----------



## mgabica (2009 Január 11)

Hello! 
Mostanság nem érzem jól magam. Miért fázok meg olyan könnyen, pedig mindig rendesen felöltözöm? Nem értem, ha elnézem a többi lányt dermesztő hidegben miniszoknyában!


----------



## dani888 (2009 Január 17)

Lehet hogy nem elég edzett az immunrendszered. Egyrészt egyél több immunerősítő gyümölcsöt és zöldséget, valamint törekedj ne túlfűteni a lakást.
Egyél hagymát. Büdös, de jobb mint a neocitran, meg talán olcsóbb is 

Ha teheted mozogj többet, akár még így télen is, a szabadban akár.
Ha pedig felmerül benned, hogy betegség kerülget, végy forró fürdőt, egyél fokhagymát, igyál sok forró teát, és ágynyugalom. Akkor elő sem jön a megfázás.


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Február 3)

maxwell.hun írta:


> Miért van az hogy itt a fórumban megnyomom azt hogy a legutolsó hozzászóláshoz ugorjon akkor van úgy hogy nem oda ugrik..


 

Hát igen az előbb én is így jártam a szójátéknál...nem is oda került a bejegyzés ahova én szántam...:-(


----------



## rokcy (2009 Február 21)

A hagyma tényleg egészséges! javítja az étvágyat, csökkenti a vércukorszintet, gyulladásgátló hatású, vizelethajtó, bélféregűző. 

És emellett még tökéletes ízesítés a melegszendvicsbe, hamburgerbe, stb. Ezek nálam ne léteznek hagyma nélkül 

Lehet ez parasztos, de a legkönnyebb úgy megtartani az egészséged, hogy nem kell semmit pluszt csinálni, csak odafigyelni arra, mit eszel


----------



## sysybossy (2009 Március 8)

dorabrekus írta:


> Mostanság folyamatosan toporzékolhatnékom van, de igyekszem féken tartani magam. Azért az élet szép?????!!!!


 

az elet szep megha neha nem is tunik ugy!idonkent nehez van mikor megnehezebb.de szep!!!!vagy megsem?


----------



## vero17 (2009 Május 4)

Nem tudom felfogni, hogy emberek akiknek fingja nincs bizonyos dolgokrol, és egy picike kis piszkot hozzáadnak valamihez amihez közük sincsen, hogyan gondolhatják azt, hogy tapasztaltak a dologban, és hogyan formálnak jogot arra, hogy mások reményeit egy laza kézcsapással agyonüssék.!!!???
Nagyon pozitív embernek tartom magam, de amikor hülyének néznek azt nagyon nem viselem jól. Na mostmár jobban érzem magam. 
Köszönöm a lehetőséget a dühöngésre


----------



## niklec (2009 Május 5)

Utálok mindenkit, minden egyes embert, aki hozzám szól. egyáltalán minek szólnak hozzám, kit érdekel a hülye, jópofizó dumájuk. Nem érdekelnek a saját problémáik, meg, hogy mi van a nejükkel, férjükkel, miért válnak, meg milyen dagadtak, meg milyen édes kis ennivaló a kutyuskájuk. Mi vagyok én, majd ha beszélgetni akarok akkor majd szólok. Majd ha tetszik a lány, akkor majd elhívom randizni, de ne akarjatok már így rám akaszkodni. Neeem tetszetek, dagadtak vagytok, meg kis elkényeztetett okoskák. Majd ha tetszesz szólok ne aggódj. Hagyjatok már nyugton, én mikor nyomom nektek a gondom, bajom meg ilyesmiket hmm? Szálljatok le rólam, én nem vagyok az a nagydumás macsó alkat, én egyedül szeretek lenni és nem a tömegben azon röhögni, hogy milyen alpári dumákat nyom a másik, mert attól fogadnak el, így tartozhatok a "kemény maghoz". Nekem csak egy helyes, kedves, megértő lány kell, aki hasonló hozzám. Ennyi, ne bonyolítsuk már túl ezt is az isten szerelmére.


----------



## NomádHun (2009 Május 17)

Hat ez a hozzalas szepen megfogalmazva.(maskepp felkotom a netkabellel magam)...ne legyunk mar ennyire depisek.vannak meg jo emberek.


----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Május 22)

Szánalmas, hogy mennyi olyan ember van, aki befogja a fülét, a szemét, de a száját azt nem!!!
Csak fröcsög...csak fröcsög...és semmit nem mond...:,,:


----------



## dzsingi (2009 Június 5)

Én mar aratom az ujhagymát a kertben 2 hete .
Felkészültem a válsagra , nem költök zöldség gyümölcsre


----------



## bezga (2009 Június 6)

*Pokoli utazás*

2008.karácsony előtti napon életem legrosszabb utazását éltem át. Angliába utaztam a kutyusommal, abban a hiszenben, hogy minden rendben van. Vártak minket, olyan munkát találtam, ahol a kutyámanak is örültek, hónapokon keresztül leveleztünk és végül döntöttem. Felmondtam a munkahelyemen és nekiindultunk Bogival a nagy útnak. Kellemessen indúlt, de rémálom lett belőle.
Calaisban felengedtek a kompra, pedig itt 2x is ellenőrizték az iratait és mindent rendben találtak. A probléma az angol vámnál történt itt úgyanis megállapították, hogy nem felelnek meg az angliai előírásoknak, így 6 hónapra karanténba akarták zárni. 
Ezt én nem engedhettem, ezért vissza jöttünk, 3 nap alatt 3800 km-t vezettem. Végig esett az eső, vagy köd volt(féltem), soha nem vezettem még ennyit...

Az állatorvos állította ki az útlevelét és végezte el az igen drága vizsgálatot (kb.45.000.- Ft) és nem érzi magát felelősnek a történtekért, mert a magyarországi egészségügyi előírásoknak megfeleltek. Nem értem, hogy állíthat ki hivatalos íratokat, amik nem szabályosak. Nem a szomszéd megyébe akartam utazni. Feladtam az állásomat a szerencsétlenségben a szerencse, hogy a lakásom nem adtam ki albérlőknek, volt hova hazajönni. 

Hogy lehet egy ember ennyire felelőtlen!?


----------



## anuska (2009 Június 6)

Az állatdoktor neve, rendelője? Hogy mások kerüljék el ezt a lélektelen embert...


----------



## LNI (2009 Június 8)

Mi nem vagyunk olyan helyzetbe, hogy saját kertünk legyen, de van egy kis erkélyem és fűszernövényeket nevelgetek, mint: bazsalikom, metélőzeller és petrezselyem, tárkony. Van egy koktélparadicsom növényem és díszpaprikám is.


----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Június 9)

Undorító, amikor az emberek már az állati szintet se tudják megütni...:,,::,,::3:


----------



## janszabi (2009 Június 10)

nálunk régóta van újhagyma kb 1,5 hónapja. fóliában hamar megnő


----------



## Rainbow99 (2009 Június 11)

Szeretsz tancolni?? Az a legjobb a kitombolasra!! )


----------



## Rainbow99 (2009 Június 12)

NEM ERTEM!!! Miert jarsz nyilvanos forumokra?? :-00


----------



## redlion (2009 Június 14)

niklec írta:


> Utálok mindenkit, minden egyes embert, aki hozzám szól. egyáltalán minek szólnak hozzám, kit érdekel a hülye, jópofizó dumájuk. Nem érdekelnek a saját problémáik, meg, hogy mi van a nejükkel, férjükkel, miért válnak, meg milyen dagadtak, meg milyen édes kis ennivaló a kutyuskájuk. Mi vagyok én,


...Hadd ne mondjam meg mi vagy te, mert még kitiltanak innen, te meg nem érsz meg ennyit se..
Belenéztem az üzeneteidbe, 
1. a szójátékok elárulták, hogy te itt csak letölteni akarsz, azért rondítod itt a hangulatot,

:,,: 2. látszik, hogy utálsz mindenkit...a fönöködtöl kezdve tán még magadat is, meg is érdemled.!
Ja és csak a szúnyogok legyenek veled testközelben, mint az egyik értelmes viccedben.



niklec írta:


> Nekem csak egy helyes, kedves, megértő lány kell, aki hasonló hozzám. Ennyi, ne bonyolítsuk már túl ezt is az isten szerelmére.


A jó isten mentsen meg minden jóravaló lányt tőled, te kedves megértő lányt akarsz, aki RÁD hasonlit? Atyaúristen! :99:


----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Június 14)

redlion írta:


> ...Hadd ne mondjam meg mi vagy te, mert még kitiltanak innen, te meg nem érsz meg ennyit se..
> Belenéztem az üzeneteidbe,
> 1. a szójátékok elárulták, hogy te itt csak letölteni akarsz, azért rondítod itt a hangulatot,
> 
> ...



\\m/


----------



## MedDavid (2009 Június 14)

niklec írta:


> Utálok mindenkit, minden egyes embert, aki hozzám szól. egyáltalán minek szólnak hozzám, kit érdekel a hülye, jópofizó dumájuk. Nem érdekelnek a saját problémáik, meg, hogy mi van a nejükkel, férjükkel, miért válnak, meg milyen dagadtak, meg milyen édes kis ennivaló a kutyuskájuk. Mi vagyok én, majd ha beszélgetni akarok akkor majd szólok. Majd ha tetszik a lány, akkor majd elhívom randizni, de ne akarjatok már így rám akaszkodni. Neeem tetszetek, dagadtak vagytok, meg kis elkényeztetett okoskák. Majd ha tetszesz szólok ne aggódj. Hagyjatok már nyugton, én mikor nyomom nektek a gondom, bajom meg ilyesmiket hmm? Szálljatok le rólam, én nem vagyok az a nagydumás macsó alkat, én egyedül szeretek lenni és nem a tömegben azon röhögni, hogy milyen alpári dumákat nyom a másik, mert attól fogadnak el, így tartozhatok a "kemény maghoz". Nekem csak egy helyes, kedves, megértő lány kell, aki hasonló hozzám. Ennyi, ne bonyolítsuk már túl ezt is az isten szerelmére.


 


Ajaj, kiszabadultál, hogy csináltad? Alacsony volt a kerítés?
Furcsa most, hogy emberek közé kerültél, mi?


----------



## Phiebe (2009 Június 22)

Hétfő van és nincs ihletem... jó lenne nem a melóhelyen ücsörögni és hallgatni a hülyeségeket....


----------



## bandre23 (2009 Június 22)

*káromkodni*

szabad a fórumon ?


----------



## afca (2009 Június 26)

niklec írta:


> Utálok mindenkit, minden egyes embert, aki hozzám szól. egyáltalán minek szólnak hozzám, kit érdekel a hülye, jópofizó dumájuk. Nem érdekelnek a saját problémáik, meg, hogy mi van a nejükkel, férjükkel, miért válnak, meg milyen dagadtak, meg milyen édes kis ennivaló a kutyuskájuk. Mi vagyok én, majd ha beszélgetni akarok akkor majd szólok. Majd ha tetszik a lány, akkor majd elhívom randizni, de ne akarjatok már így rám akaszkodni. Neeem tetszetek, dagadtak vagytok, meg kis elkényeztetett okoskák. Majd ha tetszesz szólok ne aggódj. Hagyjatok már nyugton, én mikor nyomom nektek a gondom, bajom meg ilyesmiket hmm? Szálljatok le rólam, én nem vagyok az a nagydumás macsó alkat, én egyedül szeretek lenni és nem a tömegben azon röhögni, hogy milyen alpári dumákat nyom a másik, mert attól fogadnak el, így tartozhatok a "kemény maghoz". Nekem csak egy helyes, kedves, megértő lány kell, aki hasonló hozzám. Ennyi, ne bonyolítsuk már túl ezt is az isten szerelmére.


 
Szerinted téged ki szeret??Szállj le a földre és nézz tükörbe,gyakorolj önkritikát.Beképzelt vagy,és a beképzelt embereket lenézik...sőt butának tartják.Inkább szállj magadba,változz meg és akkor komoly embernek fognak tartani.


----------



## afca (2009 Június 26)

Hát nem tombolni akarok....meghalt ez a Jackson ..béke poraira.Más nem halt még meg???Hetekig ez fog a vízcsapból is folyni....tényleg ez a szenzáció??Szó se róla ismert ember volt és zeneileg nem akármit tett le az asztalra!De tényleg most ezen kell csámcsogni??Számomra felfoghatatlan.Az utóbbi 2 évben szinte senki nem írt róla a fórumon.Most meg szinte minden topikban őt siratják.....röhejes


----------



## forrásvölgy (2009 Július 3)

nem az én módszerem asérelmekre sértéssel válaszolni inkábbmegmagyarázom,hogy szépszóval is lehet eredményt elérni.


----------



## afca (2009 Július 4)

Letartóztatták Vona Gábort a Magyar rendőrök.Feloszlatták a Magyar Gárdát.Ez Magyarországon a demokrácia??Most nézem a HírTV-ben a riportot a tanulatlan rendőr azt próbállja bizonygatni,hogy a fekete ruha rémületet kelt bizonyos emberekben.És,hogy a Magyar Gárda egyenruhájára hasonlít.Ezek szerint Magyarországon a kormány,,Európa szégyene,,meg akarja mondani ki milyen ruhában járjon keljen?Micsoda bagázs ez a Magyar parlamentben???Nekemista pénzéhes putri.Döbbenten nézem a filmkockákat...Kit bántott eddig a gárda??Miért félnek tőlük??Netán van félnivalójuk???Egy országban nincs ilyen bordel mint Magyarországon.Soha nem lessz rend???
http://www.hetivalasz.hu/cikk/0907/rendorkutya_gardista


----------



## redlion (2009 Július 4)

Afca! Olvastad V.G. nyilt levelét a Fidesz elnökéhez? Mivel nyilt, ezért lehet engedély nélkül idézni:

"A nemzetben gondolkodó magyarok tisztességes, áldozatkész és szerény emberek, és nem szavazógépek. A "magunkfajtákra" ne csak négyévente legyen szükség az urnáknál, hogy aztán tovább lehessen udvarolni a kádárista baloldalnak vagy a pesti liberálisoknak. A változáshoz szükségünk van egymásra! Egy bocsánatkérés ezért most sokat jelentene!
Tisztelettel:
*Vona Gábor*
A Jobbik Magyarországért Mozgalom és a Magyar Gárda Egyesület elnöke
u.i. Nem az a legény, aki adja, hanem az, aki állja."

Na erről van szó. Minden(t)kit fel lehet használni politikai machinációkra, ahogy szokásban van, de most ez nem tetszik a levélírónak!


----------



## afca (2009 Július 4)

A Magyar rendőrök felléptek a ,,rémületkeltő lufik,,felfújói ellen!!!


----------



## RienNeVaPlus (2009 Július 5)

afca írta:


> Letartóztatták Vona Gábort a Magyar rendőrök.Feloszlatták a Magyar Gárdát.Ez Magyarországon a demokrácia??Most nézem a HírTV-ben a riportot a tanulatlan rendőr azt próbállja bizonygatni,hogy a fekete ruha rémületet kelt bizonyos emberekben.És,hogy a Magyar Gárda egyenruhájára hasonlít.Ezek szerint Magyarországon a kormány,,Európa szégyene,,meg akarja mondani ki milyen ruhában járjon keljen?Micsoda bagázs ez a Magyar parlamentben???Nekemista pénzéhes putri.Döbbenten nézem a filmkockákat...Kit bántott eddig a gárda??Miért félnek tőlük??Netán van félnivalójuk???Egy országban nincs ilyen bordel mint Magyarországon.Soha nem lessz rend???
> http://www.hetivalasz.hu/cikk/0907/rendorkutya_gardista




Soha nem is volt, soha nem is lesz Magyarorszagon demokracia. Kuss volt es van is mindenkinek, aki nem a parlamentben ul.


----------



## b.p. (2009 Július 5)

Ugye rosszul látom, kedveseim, hogy itt politizálva van? Csak az okozhatja a félreértést, hogy pártok, pártvezetők és politikai közszereplők vannak megnevezve. Pedig hát ez még itt a tombolóban sem igazán üdvös. 
Nyugtassatok meg, kérlek, hogy rosszul látom!


----------



## haydee (2009 Július 5)

b.p. írta:


> Ugye rosszul látom, kedveseim, hogy itt politizálva van? Csak az okozhatja a félreértést, hogy pártok, pártvezetők és politikai közszereplők vannak megnevezve. Pedig hát ez még itt a tombolóban sem igazán üdvös.
> Nyugtassatok meg, kérlek, hogy rosszul látom!


 
Rosszul látod
Na jó viccet félretéve, a politika mindig is az életünk része volt és mindig is az lesz. Hogy valaha jobb lesz az életünk vagy sem, abban csak bizakodhatunk Én hiszem, hogy egyszer még nagyok leszünk, mint ahogy már voltunk egyszer. Még ha erre kicsi is az esély. De szerintem (és hangsúlyozom ez csak az én véleményem) nem csinál senki rossza, ha itt kiadja a haragját. Még mindig inkább itt mint az utcán vonulva...


----------



## redlion (2009 Július 5)

Kedves B.P!
Megpróbálok softosan fogalmazni, de az a tény, hogy ezek a korrupt, részrehajló, pénzhajhászó, hatalomimádó cinikus politikusok (mind egytől egyig kisebb-nagyobb arányban), iszonyatosan beleszólnak az életünkbe! Hiába is szeretnénk elvonatkoztatni, vagy kimaradni ebből, ez impossible! Főleg, ha látom, már amennyi kitudódik, hogy megy a politikai játszma a mi zsebünkre. Ők élnek (és az ő gyerekeik) mint marci hevesen, röhögnek a markukba, az én (meg a más) élete elmegy ő miattuk, mert képtelenek azt tenni, és jól, amire felesküdtek, és amiért igen vastagon meg vannak fizetve. Én még igazán tisztességes politikust nem láttam, mindegyik machinátor, pénz(hatalom)éhes és jellemtelen! Tudom, hogy ez a fórum politikamentes, ergo próbálom senkinek sem megsérteni személyiségi jogait. Moderáld ki, ha nem érzed igaznak a véleményem, de te sem a málnásban, gondtalan körülmények között nőttél fel!
Provokálásról szó nincs részemről.


----------



## Bohóc57 (2009 Július 6)

*sérelem*

Én sajnos nagyon sokat csalodtam a barátaimban addig voltam jó még segitettem nekik aztán eldobtak ,és nem szolnak hozzám pedig öszinte segítökész vagyok de sajnos ilyen világban élünk én nem haragszom rájuk csak rosszul esik nagyon.


----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Július 8)

Nem tombolok, csak nem találok alkalmasabb helyet

Ma eltöprengtem, hogy mégis mikor érzi már úgy, hogy itt az ideje? Igazán megcsinálhatná már fahéjágakból a máglyát és meggyújthatná. Nagy szívességet tenne vele...


----------



## Anjev (2009 Július 11)

Mikor lesz valaki állandó tag?


----------



## LC1 (2009 Július 11)

Bohóc57 írta:


> Én sajnos nagyon sokat csalodtam a barátaimban addig voltam jó még segitettem nekik aztán eldobtak ,és nem szolnak hozzám pedig öszinte segítökész vagyok de sajnos ilyen világban élünk én nem haragszom rájuk csak rosszul esik nagyon.


 
Szia!
Talán lehet azok akiket barátként hittél és csak addig voltak barátaid amig adtál nekik,nem is biztos,hogy "barátok" voltak,mintsem esetleg csak számitó emberek akik a jóságodat kihasználták ésvissza is éltek segitségeddel.
A harag a legrosszabb "tanács adó" és sajnos csak több rosszat teremt amár meglevőknél.


----------



## afca (2009 Július 13)

Csak ennyire tellik??Bűnözőket kellene fognotok ingyenélők!!


----------



## virus94 (2009 Július 13)

Nem íbrom én már zenét akarok letölteni


----------



## virus94 (2009 Július 13)

Magam<3


----------



## Zigomer (2009 Július 16)

Hülyét kapok ettől a csajtól...


----------



## matyuli2 (2009 Július 16)

Azért vagyok szomorú (persze nem tonbolok azért) mert "eltűntem". Nem tudtam bejelentkezni, aztán a jelszókérésemre azt mondta a rendszer, hogy nem létezik ilyen e-mail-cím. ?! Most Matyuliból Matyuli2 lettem, és írhatok 20 tök felesleges baromságot, hogy ismét teljesjogú legyek.


----------



## matyuli2 (2009 Július 16)

És a logomat sem sikerült elsőre jól feltenni. De azt legalább én toltam el.


----------



## redlion (2009 Július 16)

matyuli2 írta:


> És a logomat sem sikerült elsőre jól feltenni. De azt legalább én toltam el.


 
Matyuli! Pedig aranyos az avatarod! 



Zigomer írta:


> Hülyét kapok ettől a csajtól...


Kitől Zigomer? Már úgy konkrétan?


----------



## matyuli2 (2009 Július 17)

Köszi! Sajnos nem hasonlítok rá. 
Egyébként csak azért voltam dühös, mert sajnáltam az igazi Matyuli-lényem elvesztését (ugyanezzel a logóval) meg utálom a hozzászólásgyűjtést. 
De már minden oké. 
Egyébként pedig már attól lenyugszik az ember, ha belenéz ebbe a fórumba.


----------



## DevGel (2009 Július 17)

Eléggé bosszant, hogy kitörölték az előző hozzászólásomat. Am jó a fórum .


----------



## Vio_La (2009 Július 19)

Jo reggelt!
Mar csak 28 orat vagyok karantenban, es *14* hozzaszolast kell produkalnom, hogy letocccccsek valamit 

Ahogy elnzem, itt senki nincs a sajat neven, kanadait meg meg egyet se lattam. Megtudja valaki mondani miert?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2009 Július 19)

DevGel írta:


> Eléggé bosszant, hogy kitörölték az előző hozzászólásomat. Am jó a fórum .


Mert a


> Én nekem is az agyamra megy a hozzászólás gyűjtés, miért kell ez a minimum húsz? Miért?


 még mondatod itt sem tolerálható. (Ezért is törölte a moderátortársam.)

Ha már kérdezted:
Tessék elolvasni a tájékoztatót!

Abban megtalálod rá a választ, de segítek is: A CH nem letöltőközpont, hanem magyarul beszélő tagok kultúrfóruma, ahol a letöltés csak egy kiegészítő szolgáltatás.


----------



## orsiw (2009 Július 21)

háténessem értem...most akkor ha beírok csúnyát, akkor nem tiltanak le?


----------



## FeketeBestia (2009 Augusztus 3)

Na, most már nagyon elegem van az autókereskedőkből!!! Az még hagyján, hogy lenéznek azért, mert készpénzért akarok új vagy 1-2 éves autót vásárolni...de az már mindennek a teteje, hogy több százezer forinttal még drágábban is adják az autókat, mert nem óhajtok hitelt felvenni!!! 
Ez nem hátrányos megkülönböztetés??? Ilyenkor hol van az a sok jogvédő szervezet? Na, és hol van az a híres ombudsman???

Brrrr....:33::,,:


----------



## darkregin (2009 Augusztus 5)

Szerintem azonkat is megkenték!


----------



## carly (2009 Augusztus 6)

Mivel nem tudok afcának privát üzenetet küldeni,mert letiltotta
ezuton kérem,hogy ne tegyen ilyen mocskos,egy halott ember emlékét gyalázó képeket a M.J. emlékére nyitott topikba!!!


----------



## afca (2009 Augusztus 6)

carly írta:


> Mivel nem tudok afcának privát üzenetet küldeni,mert letiltotta
> ezuton kérem,hogy ne tegyen ilyen mocskos,egy halott ember emlékét gyalázó képeket a M.J. emlékére nyitott topikba!!!


 Levettem...de áruld már el mi volt rajta a mocskos?Az,hogy hülyét csinállt magából mert színesbőrű létére fehér akart lenni és a sok operációtól leesett az orra?Mert álarcban járt?Zorró is nyissunk neki topikot!!!Béke poraira de a világ nem áll meg!Nagy zenész volt,senki nem vitatja de a majmolás körülötte már röhejes......


----------



## Helianto (2009 Augusztus 7)

:grin:Jesszusom!!! Agyamra megy a világ. Lassan már azt is elveszítem.!!:grin:


----------



## carly (2009 Augusztus 7)

afca írta:


> Levettem...


 

Köszönöm!


----------



## mbujaki (2009 Augusztus 7)

ÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁ

Ettől az ostoba, átlátszó kultuszépítésétől Putyinnak feláll a szőr a hátamon!!!


----------



## mulam7peace (2009 Augusztus 15)

*Permettel mergezes*

Neeki akartam esni egy körtének ami sárgás szinü volt. Annyira inycsiklandozó es vegul meg fogtam , letéptem . Akkor szól a baratnöm huga hogy az apam tegnap permetezte . Kiköptem mindent amilyen gyorsan lehet ,de megkaptam a permet altali mergezest . Rohadt élet : 3 napja megy a hasam . szenvedek es ideges vagyok , ne egyetek mosatlan es permetezett gyümölcsöt.


----------



## TajahaKura (2009 Augusztus 19)

nem bírom a meleget !!!!!!
egyszerűen kivagyok tőle... téli születésű lévén, ez érthető... de én nam bírok, nem is akarok izzadni az utcán meg sehol sem!!! no légkondi a lakásban, csak a ventilátor ami a meleg levegőt kavarja. nekem a 32 fok már afrikai meleg... pffff :``: fetrengek ettől a hőségtől.


----------



## TajahaKura (2009 Augusztus 20)

Ezt nem hiszem el. Kimegyek a parlamenthez mert végre ráveszem magam arra h kimozduljak :roll: és mire kiérek a rakpartra tele van emberekkel (turistából többet láttam mint honfitársaimból) és nem lehet lépni mert vagy egy gyerekben vagy egy kutyában botlasz el!!!!!
Plusz poén: persze h nem láttam semmit sem így a repcsikből, amik az air race-en vettek részt!!!!!! :,,: volna mindenkit aki ott volt és belém jött... Csak a vadászgépekből láttam egy-egy részt mikor feljebb szálltak mint az air- race-es repcsik. Hmpf.


----------



## kiscsillag08 (2009 Augusztus 21)

Sziasztok,

Itt lehet tombolni, hisztizni és csendesen zokogni is?


----------



## kiscsillag08 (2009 Augusztus 21)

Sziasztok

Itt akkor nyugodtan, sírhatok és tombolhatok tehetetlen dühömben?


----------



## AndrikoJanos (2009 Augusztus 23)

Én a hideget sem bírom


----------



## Vszoke (2009 Augusztus 27)

TajahaKura írta:


> nem bírom a meleget !!!!!!
> egyszerűen kivagyok tőle... téli születésű lévén, ez érthető... de én nam bírok, nem is akarok izzadni az utcán meg sehol sem!!! no légkondi a lakásban, csak a ventilátor ami a meleg levegőt kavarja. nekem a 32 fok már afrikai meleg... pffff :``: fetrengek ettől a hőségtől.


Totálisan egyet értek!
Megőrülök a melegtől! A metrón a hátamon folyik az izzadság és abuszon sem jobb, mert bár van légkondi, de azt minek kapcsolják be? 
Telet akarok, hideget, csípős hideget az ellen legalább tudok védekezni


----------



## fip (2009 Augusztus 27)

Nekem az a sérelmem, hogy mindenki csak a maga sérelmével foglalkozik és nem az enyémmel 



TajahaKura írta:


> nekem a 32 fok már afrikai meleg... pffff :``: fetrengek ettől a hőségtől.


Én naponta többször lezuhanyzok, ha tehetem, és mindig hideggel fejezem be, nagyon jó. Utána 1 órán át jól vagyok.


----------



## Vszoke (2009 Augusztus 27)

fip írta:


> Én naponta többször lezuhanyzok, ha tehetem, és mindig hideggel fejezem be, nagyon jó. Utána 1 órán át jól vagyok.


Ezt én is szoktam, de a munkahelyen ezt nem tudom megtenni, csak mikor hazaértem, addigra meg izzadt vagyok és undorodom magamtól
Jöjjön csak az a hideg, én már 2 hónapja várom


----------



## Vszoke (2009 Augusztus 27)

fip írta:


> Én naponta többször lezuhanyzok, ha tehetem, és mindig hideggel fejezem be, nagyon jó. Utána 1 órán át jól vagyok.


Ezt én is szoktam, de a munkahelyen ezt nincs erre lehetőségem, csak mikor hazaértem, addigra meg izzadt vagyok és undorodom magamtól
Jöjjön csak az a hideg, én már 2 hónapja várom


----------



## Picur. (2009 Augusztus 30)

Miért tennél ilyet? Ki bántott? Megverem!!


----------



## A_tar (2009 Szeptember 3)

Sziasztok

Én szeretem a meleget és ha nem kell korán hajnalban a megállóban állnom, akkor annyira a hideg sem zavar.


----------



## Meryem (2009 Szeptember 3)

Szeretném kitekerni a fönőköm nyakát, ez most tomboláááss?


----------



## fip (2009 Szeptember 3)

*Tombol a nyár!*

Strandidő volt ma is (szept.3.).
És éjjel se hűlt le!
Augusztusi filing.


----------



## Lifer (2009 Szeptember 6)

Az miért van, hogy minél magasabb verziószámú Firefox-ot adnak ki, annál sz*rabb?? Összeomlás 20percenként... ááh..


----------



## komiss (2009 Szeptember 8)

Pjoe!

Mi ez a könyv???
Ide se a Marsról jött.


----------



## fanyar (2009 Szeptember 16)

Nos én így tombolom ki magam ideollózok egy mai világról szóló cikket ha már én írni nem tudok akkor terjesszem:
<link rel="File-List" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5Capa%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C05%5Cclip_filelist.xml"><link rel="Edit-Time-Data" href="file:///C:%5CDOCUME%7E1%5Capa%5CLOCALS%7E1%5CTemp%5Cmsohtml1%5C05%5Cclip_editdata.mso"><!--[if !mso]> <style> v\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} o\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} w\:* {behavior:url(#default#VML);} .shape {behavior:url(#default#VML);} </style> <![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:WordDocument> <w:View>Normal</w:View> <w:Zoom>0</w:Zoom> <w:HyphenationZone>21</w:HyphenationZone> <wunctuationKerning/> <w:ValidateAgainstSchemas/> <w:SaveIfXMLInvalid>false</w:SaveIfXMLInvalid> <w:IgnoreMixedContent>false</w:IgnoreMixedContent> <w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText>false</w:AlwaysShowPlaceholderText> <w:Compatibility> <w:BreakWrappedTables/> <w:SnapToGridInCell/> <w:WrapTextWithPunct/> <w:UseAsianBreakRules/> <wontGrowAutofit/> </w:Compatibility> <w:BrowserLevel>MicrosoftInternetExplorer4</w:BrowserLevel> </w:WordDocument> </xml><![endif]--><!--[if gte mso 9]><xml> <w:LatentStyles DefLockedState="false" LatentStyleCount="156"> </w:LatentStyles> </xml><![endif]--><style> <!-- /* Style Definitions */ p.MsoNormal, li.MsoNormal, div.MsoNormal {mso-style-parent:""; margin:0cm; margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:12.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-fareast-font-family:"Times New Roman";} a:link, span.MsoHyperlink {color:blue; text-decoration:underline; text-underline:single;} a:visited, span.MsoHyperlinkFollowed {colorurple; text-decoration:underline; text-underline:single;} span.hirdatum {mso-style-name:hirdatum;} @page Section1 {size:595.3pt 841.9pt; margin:-1.0cm 70.9pt 70.9pt 1.0cm; mso-header-margin:35.45pt; mso-footer-margin:35.45pt; mso-paper-source:0;} div.Section1 {page:Section1;} --> </style><!--[if gte mso 10]> <style> /* Style Definitions */ table.MsoNormalTable {mso-style-name:"Normál táblázat"; mso-tstyle-rowband-size:0; mso-tstyle-colband-size:0; mso-style-noshow:yes; mso-style-parent:""; mso-padding-alt:0cm 5.4pt 0cm 5.4pt; mso-para-margin:0cm; mso-para-margin-bottom:.0001pt; mso-pagination:widow-orphan; font-size:10.0pt; font-family:"Times New Roman"; mso-ansi-language:#0400; mso-fareast-language:#0400; mso-bidi-language:#0400;} </style> <![endif]--> Publicisztika<o></o>​ Hedonista fogyasztói társadalom és a vásárlás
[ 2009. szeptember 10., 09:31 ]<o></o>


Ludwig Andreas von Feuerbach német filozófus közismert mondását „Az vagy, amit megeszel", napjaink fogyasztói társadalmát figyelembe véve nyugodt szívvel időszerűsíthetnénk „Áruld el mit vásárolsz, és megmondom ki vagy" kijelentésre.

Kétség nem fér hozzá, hogy egy személy vásárlási stílusa és a termékek megválasztása hűen visszatükrözik személyiségének főbb aspektusait. A nagy-britanniai Columbia Egyetem professzorainak állítása szerint, mindannyiunkról készíthető egy jellemrajz, annak függvényében ahogyan és mit vásárolunk. Vizsgálódásuk tárgya a vásárlási szokások és a személyiség kapcsolata, valamint a vásárlási szokások feltérképezése volt. Megfigyeléseik eredményeiből arra következtettek, hogy vásárlás közben egyénenként másként viselkedünk, illetve sajátságos eltérések vannak aközött, milyen szempontok alapján választjuk ki azokat a termékeket, melyeket a bevásárlókosárba teszünk.

Az utóbbi hónapokban egyre többet hallani arról, hogy a gazdasági válság hatására jelentősen csökkent a vásárlóerő. A legtöbben komoly harcot vívnak azért, hogy a mindennapi betevő falatra való pénzt előteremtsék, míg mások a kevés pénz ellenére is sokat költekeznek, vagyis nem vásárolnak tudatosan. Pedig a tudatos vásárlásnak egyre nagyobb figyelmet kellene szentelnünk. Abban az esetben, ha tudatosan szeretnénk vásárolni, a legközelebbi bevásárlókörút alkalmával tegyük fel magunknak a következő kérdéseket: mennyire vásárlok tudatosan? Mi az, amire valóban szükségem van? A termékek kiválasztásakor milyen mértékben vagyok befolyásolható? Mindezekre a kérdésekre azért indokolt válaszolni, hogy a fogyasztói magatartásunkra ható tényezőkre fényt derítsünk.

*A vásárlási szokásokat feltérképező szakértők egyetértenek abban, hogy a megvásárolt termékek 15%-ára nincs szükségünk, a szekrény mélyére süllyesztve lapulnak akár heteken keresztül is, amennyiben akkor sem kerülnek felhasználásra, egy idő után kidobjuk őket. Ez pedig fölösleges pénzkidobást jelent. A fogyasztói magatartás lényege nem más, mint a fogyasztói szükségletek kielégítése. Gondoljunk csak az élelmiszervásárlási szokásainkra. Ez tulajdonképpen nem más, mint egy hiányérzetből fakadó cselekvés, melynek célja a hiányérzet megszüntetése. Az ehhez szükséges legfontosabb külső tényező pedig egy fizetőképes kereslet megléte. A vásárlót különböző ingerekkel (akciók, leárazások, márkanevek stb.) bombázzák, melyeknek egyesek nehezen tudnak ellenállni. Ezzel a témakörrel áthatóbban a Shopper marketing foglalkozik. Aki tudatosan szeretne vásárolni, szánjon némi időt arra, hogy önmagát vásárlás közben megfigyelje. Meglepődve tapasztalhatja, hogy termékvásárlás közben hogyan viselkedik. Szerencsére a tudatos vásárlást tanulni lehet, némi erőfeszítéssel és kellő elszántsággal ösztönözi lehet a fogyasztói tudatosságot.*

*Tóth Klarissz*
<o></o>​ <o>
</o>​


----------



## mageman (2009 Szeptember 17)

Lifer ne hasznalj Fire foxot szerintem

Ja azt elfelejtettem irni hogy erdemes kiprobalni a chrome -t

marmint a google chromot.

bocsi hogy nem irok ekezetet de nincs magyar billem.

marmint billentyuzet csak röviditettem.

jo hogy nyitott szemmel jarok. van modosit gomb is... ´-.- sorry


----------



## homofaber (2009 Szeptember 21)

Őrület, hogy a reklámok mit művelnek az emberekkel. Okos, értelmes emberek ismételgetik a reklámszövegek szlogenjeit, mintegy indokolva vásárlásukat, amiről talán azért ők is érzik, hogy nem kellett volna...
Hihetetlen, hogy milyen butítás árad a médiából.


----------



## ryoss (2009 Szeptember 28)

Agyvérzést tudnék kapni,hogy mi megy a postán,néha úgy érzem éveket kell várnom egy fontos iratra....


----------



## bogo (2009 Október 3)

Néha de jó lenne egy gumiszoba!


----------



## bogo (2009 Október 3)

Pedig már HÍRADÓT sem nézek!


----------



## bogo (2009 Október 3)

Ha egy 10 sel fiatalabb lennék, még a poromat sem látnák úgy eltűznék innen!


----------



## Pikocica (2009 Október 5)

valakinek mindig van valami baja .... olyan nincs hogy nincs....


----------



## viki8101 (2009 Október 17)

AZ a jo a tombolo topikban,hogy beirsz erre mas ideges lesz....- es ez tok jo,mert mas is tombolhat.
Miert nem nezel hiradot?? Maskeppen unalmas lenne az eleted??? Amikor meg nem tortenik semmi az is bosszanto..
Ilyen az ember, figyeld meg: ha nincs problema,kreal maganak


----------



## viki8101 (2009 Október 17)

Meg amugyis, ki szereti azt az embert,akivel semmi sem tortenik. inkabb nevetek valakive valami hulye bosszanto dolgon,minthogy bamuljam valami szurke kiseger unalmas pofajat.
Amugy meg tudjatok velem mi tortent??


----------



## viki8101 (2009 Október 17)

Kit erdekel??? irjak,ne irjak..majd maskor. Mar irkaltam ma mindenhova,de ide is irok hatha valakit bosszant esetleg...


----------



## zsuzsa56 (2009 Október 17)

Szia Viki. Engem erdekel mi tortent veled,irjal. Ja es nem bosszant a nem tudom mi.


----------



## viki8101 (2009 Október 17)

hat kepzeld legettem a hajam hidrogennel,es egy centis lett. 
Es veled mi tortent???


----------



## AceVoltran (2009 November 28)

*Tombolás*

ÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁáááááááááááááááá!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ez most nagyon jól esett..Elvégre nem arra van a tombolda,hogy kiadjuk magunkból valamit?A tombolda fórumban lévő topikok mind csak a panaszkodásról szólnak...
Senki nem meri kiengedni a fáradt gőzt,vagy beszélni a problémáiról?
A következő tombolónak legalább annyi figyelemelterelése lenne,hogy az elődja problémájával is foglalkozhat,így mellözve a sajátját...S az is jó,ha segíthet másnak...
Ha már tombolok,akkor az törés zúzással jár,sok káromkodás kíséretében...
Köszönöm a lehetőséget..


----------



## maer (2009 November 28)

áááááááááááááááááááááááááááá ilyen korán felkelni és semmi értelmeset nem csinááááááááálnnnni ez késssz quvára leffffffááááááááááááradtam tőletek ember


----------



## thunderbotee (2009 November 30)

ÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁ
A mai napon már vagy 10. Internal error500 jött be!


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 November 30)

​


----------



## piti papa (2009 December 6)

Már elértem a 20 hozzászólást, de nem tudom hogyan kell letölteni.


----------



## paperninja (2009 December 12)

uááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááááá, nem lett meg a vizsgám


----------



## 7dikANGEL (2009 December 12)

Hogy tombolhatnám itt ki magam ?! Inkább futok egy kört... kár hogy ilyen hideg van


----------



## 7dikANGEL (2009 December 12)

piti papa írta:


> Már elértem a 20 hozzászólást, de nem tudom hogyan kell letölteni.



Várni kell még 3 napot !!! Utána elméletileg lehet !


----------



## v.pisti (2009 December 15)

Kedves Pikocica !

Teljesen igazad van . Vannak emberek akik csak azt keresik , hogy miért 
bosszankodjanak . Ha öt percig nem dühönghetnek valamiért , belebetegszenek . Szerinted miért ilyen a gondolkodásuk ?
Nem lenne jobb nekik is , ha örülnének annak ami van ?
Üdv .: v.pisti


----------



## neo1988 (2009 December 23)

Nem értem én se ezt a 20 hozzászólásos dolgot... h anélül miért nem lehet tölteni. Nah de mindegy /off
/on
ÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁÁ


----------



## Szaszi13 (2009 December 30)

és erről küldenek egy e-mail-t????erről a 20 hozzászólásról?????????


----------



## Szaszi13 (2009 December 30)

Már rájöttem, hogyan van ez a 20 hozzászólás, csak menjetek fel az egyedül nem megy-re, és ott az első hozzászólást olvassátok el, és kattintsatok az ott jelenlevő egyes számra, ott minden le van szépen írva!
 Sok sikert mindenkinek az olvasáshoz!


----------



## monesz1973 (2010 Január 3)

dühöngő?!!!?
a'sszem, erre szükségem van. 
szóval, ne írj és ne hívj többet. felejts el minél hamarabb. és ne üzengess másokkal. azt gondolsz, amit akarsz.

hah, de beolvastam neki!!!!!!!!!


----------



## valaki64valaki (2010 Január 11)

miééééért ilyen nagy szívás minden??? sose jöhet össze semmi??? áááááááááááááááááááááááh ilyen nincsssssss!!!!!!!! 

huh ez jólesett


----------



## Mindy_ (2010 Január 14)

halihó.
Én már a budapesti fenomenális tömegközlekedés miatt dühöngök..
eszméletlen hogy 3 napja sztrájkolnak, és megint mi isszuk meg a levét.... tegnap be kellett gyalogolnom, mert vizsgám volt az egyetemen, és nem kis séta volt, és már elegem van belőle, hogy állandóan sztrájkol itt mindenki....grrr 
Köszönöm, ez jól esett


----------



## netuddki_ (2010 Január 16)

Bocs, nem tudom hol feltenni ezt a kérdést, de hogy lehet innen letölteni a csatolt állományokat?


----------



## netuddki_ (2010 Január 16)

Na igen. Küldeném nekik Rihannától a Shut up and drive-ot. :,,:




Mindy_ írta:


> halihó.
> Én már a budapesti fenomenális tömegközlekedés miatt dühöngök..
> eszméletlen hogy 3 napja sztrájkolnak, és megint mi isszuk meg a levét.... tegnap be kellett gyalogolnom, mert vizsgám volt az egyetemen, és nem kis séta volt, és már elegem van belőle, hogy állandóan sztrájkol itt mindenki....grrr
> Köszönöm, ez jól esett


----------



## Arco (2010 Január 23)

Lehet, hogy ez kicsit megnyugtat...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-b8brVSAAQA&feature=fvst


----------



## Arco (2010 Január 23)

esetleg egy másik:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-b8brVSAAQA&feature=fvst


----------



## rajoco (2010 Január 23)

Hmn.  Beteg vagyok aaaaaa. és nagyon rosszul érzem magam


----------



## monesz1973 (2010 Január 25)

semmi bajom. szinte.
de miért úgy kanalazza a joghurtot, hogy lekaparom tőle a falat?!?!?!


----------



## ozzyzozi (2010 Január 28)

Ha kedveskedve szitkozódsz az érdekes lehet főleg hallgatni


----------



## valaki64valaki (2010 Február 1)

miért ilyen nehéz minden??


----------



## kpasztor (2010 Február 5)

egy rockbuli este ma rámférne..ott kiugrálhatnám a dühömet..sok silány férfipéldány jutott ki manapság..na jó, de ettől még nem leszek feminista, csak most egy hagyjon békén a világ!


----------



## Misy57 (2010 Február 6)

Most szomorú vagyok és ezért mérges.Vagy mérges vagyok és ezért szomorú?


----------



## oliyboty (2010 Március 10)

Hova tűnt az a topic, ami mérsékelten moderált "dühöngő" funkciót tölt be??????? Mert most kellene nagyon :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12: :12:


----------



## megapowa (2010 Április 17)

Jövőhétre 3 könyvből kell zh-t írnom :S


----------



## Világítótor (2010 Április 29)

Már nem is vagyok ideges!


----------



## szitagrafix (2010 Július 25)

Aurora írta:


> cool


 Lassu ma minden


----------



## karabue (2010 December 11)

azt a héccázát !!!


----------



## rich 1986 (2011 Február 20)

Néha nagyon utálom az embereket.Magamat is.


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2011 Május 6)

*Sziasztok Mindenkikiss*

*Szeretettel ajánlom figyelmetekbe a Ch-n elindult árverést :grin:*

*Itt érhető el:*
http://canadahun.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=167


*Köszönöm figyelmeteket*

*Szép napot*

*üdv Anyóka*


----------



## Bülbül (2011 December 10)

nagyon tetszik ez a fórum


----------



## RegElek (2011 December 30)

Reménytelenség


----------



## TAncsa16 (2013 Április 19)

Új tagként még csak "kapkodom" a fejem és az egeret, hogy mennyi minden van itt.
Gyűjtöm az infókat és nehéz, hogy hova és mint lehet hozzászólni.
Egy kicsit el is veszi a kedvem, hogy ha valamit megszeretnék nézni, felugrik hogy "nincs jogosultsága a megtekintéshez"


----------



## Frank-FHI (2013 Április 21)

Ha kidobál a gép...

Mielőtt elküldöd az üzenetet, jelölj ki mindent, másolás - és azután küld el. Ha kidob, csak vissza kell menni és simán visszarakod a már megírt üzenetet a memóriából. Beillesztés és már küldheted is.


----------



## Marika (2013 Május 12)

Zene szobákat bezárták(mindenki számára)?, meglepődve látom.Sajnálom .Remélem újra nyitják.
""*A Zene fórumot Copyright problémák miatt ideiglenesen - további értesítésig - le kellett zárnunk!

A türelmedet kérjük és köszönjük!""*


----------



## becse (2013 Május 20)

Váá! 
Amíg nem ismerem ki a fórum felépítését, baromi idegesítő.
És még nem ismertem ki!


----------



## becse (2013 Május 20)

És még valami:
Tegnap tigrismintásra égett a hasam horgászás közben.


----------



## P5STB (2013 Augusztus 13)

98 fórumtársnak tetszik valami, amit le sem tölt, meg sem néz


----------



## P5STB (2013 Augusztus 15)

ne szólj szám, nem fáj fejem


----------



## timke25 (2013 Szeptember 11)

P5STB írta:


> ne szólj szám, nem fáj fejem


Nagyon igaz


----------



## Melitta (2013 Szeptember 12)

P5STB írta:


> 98 fórumtársnak tetszik valami, amit le sem tölt, meg sem néz


Hol latsz ilyent? Maris adodik a kovetkezo kerdes mibol gondolod ,hogy nem lattak vagy nem toltotek le...........de az is lehet ,hogy meggondolta magat megsem tolt le semmit mert............es itt jon ezerfele valasz es miert.


----------



## P5STB (2013 Szeptember 13)

Melitta írta:


> Hol latsz ilyent? Maris adodik a kovetkezo kerdes mibol gondolod ,hogy nem lattak vagy nem toltotek le...........de az is lehet ,hogy meggondolta magat megsem tolt le semmit mert............es itt jon ezerfele valasz es miert.


Most már sehol. Az idézett beíráskor látható volt még a csatolások letöltésszámlálója, ami két nap múlva
el is tűnt, és még a saját feltöltéseknél sem látható, mint az átalakulás előtt. Szóval az indikálta a beírást,
hogy az egyik topicban 98 fórumtárs megköszönt egy feltöltést és a letöltésszámláló "0" (nullát) mutatott. 
Természetesen tudható, hogy le is töltötték, a beírás épp ezért "költöi", amit nem is kérdésként tettem fel,
csak "kitomboltam magam", hisz ennek a topicnak ez a címe. Azért köszönöm a reagálásodat.


----------



## Kis Benedek (2015 Január 1)

toporz toporz toporz


----------



## Kis Benedek (2015 Január 1)

Vagy esetleg sikíííííííííííííít, tombol


----------

